# Perchè impossibile ... ??



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

*Perchè impossibile ... ??*

impossibile stare bene???
adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...

stiamo bene..lui è presente,gentile...caldo...a volte stronzo pungente,dispettoso....poi dolce...focoso..
insomma come lo è sempre stato...
sto bene...e non mi importa cosa ci riserva il futuro.....sono cose che non si chiedono...

credo di aver superato quel tormento....e sono contenta...
finalmente torno a occuparmi di me  delle mie cose ,faccio progetti senza impedimenti emotivi....
ogni giorno è un giorno nuovo...
mi sto concentrando su di me come non ho mai fatto..senza trascurare la famiglia si intende....
insomma..sono soddisfatta perchè ne sto uscendo...
sono soddisfatta del lavoro che ho fatto su me stessa...


mi dispiace alle volte non essere creduta...

scusate..
se riescono a non bere gli alcolizzati
a non drogarsi piu i tossicodipendenti...

possiamo noi cornuti smettere di pensare alle corna???
e ricominciare di nuovo...


basta crederci e volerlo

perchè
si può....


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


Annuccia io ti capisco benissimo.
Si.
Si può.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...



Eccome se si  puó..

Aggiungo che l'essere cornuti è solo uno stato d'animo..


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccome se si  puó..
> 
> *Aggiungo che l'essere cornuti è solo uno stato d'animo..*


cazzo non posso approvarti.
Concordo pienamente.


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccome se si  puó..
> 
> Aggiungo che l'essere cornuti è solo uno stato d'animo..


L'essere cornuti è solo un pettegolezzo...

L'essere cornuti è non dover chiedere mai...

L'essere cornuti è non dover mai dire me dispias'...

L'essere cornuti è tenere lo stereo a manetta la notte pe' mario merola...

L'essere cornuti e pure fiji de na mignotta è parcheggiare davanti al bocs o al portone...


----------



## ferita (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


Ciao Annuccia, la quotidianità si può anche affrontare con una certa serenità, ma bisogna stare attenti alla prima litigata, o alla prima incomprensione, o al primo disaccordo...è lì che la rabbia può arrivare come un tornado e distruggere tutti i buoni propositi :smile: ed è proprio dalla tua reazione che puoi valutare se ne stai fuori davvero!


----------



## Tubarao (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'essere cornuti è solo un pettegolezzo...
> 
> L'essere cornuti è non dover chiedere mai...
> 
> ...


Pure gli arbitri........cornuti per definizione


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia,non è che non sia possibile.   è che dev'essere un imperativo morale,superare quel momento.

non per voler difendere a prescindere i traditori,ma se 6 così feribile,ti esponi alla mercè di tutti.

oh...e cmq puoi sempre pareggiare i conti eh


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccome se si  puó..
> 
> Aggiungo che l'essere cornuti è solo uno stato d'animo..


Quoto.
E un vecchio proverbio, fonte di saggezza popolare, dice anche che le corna "vanno portate con disinvoltura".
Concordo, è la cosa migliore da fare.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


ovvio che si può!


----------



## aliante (24 Luglio 2012)

*pessoa*



Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...




Il mio sguardo è nitido come un girasole.
.....

So avere lo stupore essenziale
che avrebbe un bambino se, nel nascere,
si accorgesse che è nato davvero.
.......

Chi ama non sa mai quello che ama,
né sa perché ama, né cosa sia amare.
......

Amare è l'eterna innocenza,
e l'unica innocenza è non pensare.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'essere cornuti è solo un pettegolezzo...
> 
> L'essere cornuti è non dover chiedere mai...
> 
> ...



Ma viieeeniiiii!!!!

Ma quante ne sai!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia, la quotidianità si può anche affrontare con una certa serenità, *ma bisogna stare attenti alla prima litigata,* o alla prima incomprensione, o al primo disaccordo...è lì che la rabbia può arrivare come un tornado e distruggere tutti i buoni propositi :smile: ed è proprio dalla tua reazione che puoi valutare se ne stai fuori davvero!


premetto che noi non siamo grandi litigatori....
abbiamo sempre affrontato i vari problemi nel miglior modo sia prima che adesso...
dall'accaduto è capitato di essere in disaccordo su alcune cose(che non c'entrano con il fatto)...e devo dire che la rabbia non ha prevalso...
perchè non c'entra...

se sei arrabbiata per "x" cosa..resti arrabbiata per quello, non ha senso tirarla in ballo sempre....

io non permetto al tornado di distruggere..è questo il fulcro del discorso...

vedi la rabbia di cui perli non mi permetteva di fare nulla...
mi soffocava
non potevo continuare...

ho smesso di pensare a quelle cose....*anche perchè ero solo io a pensarci*....
e tutti i suoi buoni propositi manco li vedevo...
aivoglia che si sforzava....io non recepivo perchè ero ferma li a lei..a lui..e quello...


adesso tutto è piu semplice...


avevo un masso sulla schiena che non mi faceva camminare bene....l'ho gettato in mare...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Annuccia,non è che non sia possibile. è che dev'essere un imperativo morale,superare quel momento.
> 
> non *per voler difendere a prescindere *i traditori,ma se 6 così feribile,ti esponi alla mercè di tutti.
> 
> oh...e cmq puoi sempre pareggiare i conti eh


io non l'ho mai difeso...mai giustificato...
anzi...ai miei occhi sarà sempre colpevole perchè mi ha fatto attraversare l'inferno...

ma se ho deciso di ricominciare...devo farlo....

se avessi continuato a soffrire...no avrei rinunciato....o per lo meno avrei ricominciato si..ma da sola...


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto che noi non siamo grandi litigatori....
> abbiamo sempre affrontato i vari problemi nel miglior modo sia prima che adesso...
> dall'accaduto è capitato di essere in disaccordo su alcune cose(che non c'entrano con il fatto)...e devo dire che la rabbia non ha prevalso...
> perchè non c'entra...
> ...


Continuo a quotarti.
Sul rosso poi.
sante parole.
Quante donne ho sentito tirare fuori sempre quella cosa. Sempre.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Continuo a quotarti.
> Sul rosso poi.
> sante parole.
> Quante donne ho sentito tirare fuori sempre quella cosa. Sempre.


si
ho dimenticato in effetti di aggiungere una cosa...
inizialmente la tiravo in ballo senza che ci fosse un disaccordo..perchè volevo sapere e capire...

la nominavo manco fosse la Madonna...

mi sono accorta che era diventata piu importante per me di quanto lo fosse per lui...
mi sono vista patetica....
non mi piacevo


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si
> ho dimenticato in effetti di aggiungere una cosa...
> inizialmente la tiravo in ballo senza che ci fosse un disaccordo..perchè volevo sapere e capire...
> 
> ...


secondo me ne sei uscita tu e la tua coppia intelligentemente e ti si può fare soltanto un grande in bocca al lupo per il futuro.
il tuo deve essere stato uno di quei casi dove chi ha tradito ha capito cosa stava per perdere ed è tornato più consapevole di prima


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me ne sei uscita tu e la tua coppia intelligentemente e ti si può fare soltanto un grande in bocca al lupo per il futuro.
> il tuo deve essere stato uno di quei casi dove chi ha tradito ha capito cosa stava per perdere ed è* tornato più consapevole di prima*


*

*beh nemmeno prima mi faceva mancare nulla....
diciamo che lui è sempre lo stesso..ultimamente forse un po geloso*....
vedi minerva...se continuavo a stare male risolvevo qualcosa???
impedivo solo a me stessa di vivere...
le cose accadono accadranno o non accadranno più....ma questo non dipende dalle nostre lacrime...
*


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]beh nemmeno prima mi faceva mancare nulla....
> diciamo che lui è sempre lo stesso..ultimamente forse un po geloso*....
> vedi minerva...se continuavo a stare male risolvevo qualcosa???
> impedivo solo a me stessa di vivere...
> ...


hai ragione


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

*a onor del vero...*

il merito va anche a mia figlia..
che a soli 4 anni è riuscita e riesce ancora a riempirmi il cuore di gioia...e farmi capire cosa è relamente importante...
pur sforzandomi di fingere davanti a lei riusciva cmq a capire...
alle volte mi diceva:mamma perchè sei triste??
io negavo....le dicevo che non era vero e lei rispondeva..:non si dicono le bugie!!
è stato per lei che ho deciso di rialzarmi...
occupandomene,impegnandomi con lei  esorcizzavo quelle paure..quelle ansie...

e poi mia madre..
grande donna e amica...
pur non accettando questo tipo di cose
mi è stata vicina..
le sue parole a volte dure a volte dolci mi hanno aiutata parecchio....
è stata brava davvero brava...

mia madre e mia figlia...le due donne della mia vita...


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non l'ho mai difeso...mai giustificato...
> anzi...ai miei occhi sarà sempre colpevole perchè mi ha fatto attraversare l'inferno...
> 
> ma se ho deciso di ricominciare...devo farlo....
> ...


spero anche che tu abbia capito che cosa si rompe davvero in un tradimento

ma se hai continuato la tua strada con lui,vuol dire che sì,lo avete capito entrambi.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero anche che tu abbia capito che cosa si rompe davvero in un tradimento
> 
> ma se hai continuato la tua strada con lui,vuol dire che sì,lo avete capito entrambi.


vedi perplesso...quando scoprii il tutto...ero convinta che mio marito l'amasse....che volesse stare com lei...per questo avevo deciso di tagliare....poi lui mi disse che si, aveva preso una sbandata...ma non era con lei che voleva stare...
io naturalmente non credetti a una sola parola....
dissi lui che poteva stare con lei....non volevo un uomo che non mi amava al mio fianco...mi chiese scusa in tutte le lingue del mondo....(anche se lasciano il tempo che trovano eh)
inizialmente decisi di dare lui una possibilità per mia figlia.....se nn avessi avuto lei credo che sarei andata via senza spiegazioni...
i primi tempi furono durissimi...
controllavo ogni sua mossa....lo spiavo..un delirio...
conoscendolo bene però posso dire che se l'avesse voluta davvero sarebbe andato da lei...
anche perchè io non ho pianto...non volevo suscitare pietà o dispiacere...e poi mi conosce, sa benissimo che non lo avrei ostacolato...
consapevole di tutto questo con il tempo mi sono resa conto che la mia visione di lei di loro due era come dire esagerata...
io in effetti stavo male quando la pensavo....quando ero da sola...

ho continuato a stare male...a piangere di nascosto....poi mi sono fatta pena...mi vedevo li seduta su una sedia a non fare nulla...
lui tentava di farmi sorridere di confortarmi ma io ero "chiusa in me"....
dovevo uscire....

il dolore dopo una cosa di questa è necessario...lo assorbi tutto fino all'ultima goccia..ma dopo...
o se ne va...o resta e allora mandi via la causa...

non è diffivcila mandarlo via....basta non alimentarlo...non pensarlo...ignorarlo...


----------



## ZoDyAkO (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> possiamo noi cornuti smettere di pensare alle corna???
> e ricominciare di nuovo...
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi non pensarci e stare bene, ma é una forzatura, e le forzature nel lungo periodo non reggono. Per superare devi sminuire il valore del tradimento, altrimenti ti accompagnerà per sempre. Forse dovresti provare l'esperienza di tradire, per renderti conto che non c'é la volontà di ferire il partner, e nemmeno la percezione di quello che gli si sta facendo. C'é solo una volontà spensierata di provare emozioni nuove, come salire su una giostra. Forse se ti rendi conto di quello che é riesci a sminuirlo e superarlo. Se continui a considerare il tradimento una pugnalata alle spalle, non potrai mai perdonare veramente chi te l'ha inferta.

I traditori fondamentalmente sono dei falliti, bisogna provare pietà per quello che hanno fatto, non rabbia. Se invece di evadere con il tradimento avessero usato droga o alcol, si cercherebbe di aiutarli, oppure li si metterebbe in croce?

Poi ovviamente ogni tradimento fa storia a sé. Ma se pensi al rischio che accettano per una scopata, ti rendi conto che la scopata non é il fine ma il mezzo, esattamente come la droga non é un fine ma un mezzo. E' il traditore che và aiutato, non il tradito. Secondo me se non ci si pone in questa realtà dei fatti, chi ha tradito lo rifarà, perché i problemi che lo hanno portato a tradire non vengono affrontati.

S*B


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Puoi non pensarci e stare bene, ma é una forzatura, e le forzature nel lungo periodo non reggono. Per superare devi sminuire il valore del tradimento, altrimenti ti accompagnerà per sempre. Forse dovresti provare l'esperienza di tradire, per renderti conto che non c'é la volontà di ferire il partner, e nemmeno la percezione di quello che gli si sta facendo. C'é solo una volontà spensierata di provare emozioni nuove, come salire su una giostra. Forse se ti rendi conto di quello che é riesci a sminuirlo e superarlo. Se continui a considerare il tradimento una pugnalata alle spalle, non potrai mai perdonare veramente chi te l'ha inferta.
> 
> I traditori fondamentalmente sono dei falliti, bisogna provare pietà per quello che hanno fatto, non rabbia. Se invece di evadere con il tradimento avessero usato droga o alcol, si cercherebbe di aiutarli, oppure li si metterebbe in croce?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


...certo, facendosi il lavaggio del cervello...
e razionalmente si può, si deve fare, specialmente... perchè 
hai deciso di restare...
ti spiego me stasera... ottima cena... nel senso discreto... cucino io...
carne alla piastra e una profumata insalata... stai lì  a cucinare...
parli con con lei , il televisore acceso.. del più del meno... il prosecchino ti accompagna...
poi un niente, un gesto, un immagine di sesso in tivvù... e sei FUORI!!!!
... allora devi ricominciare...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo, facendosi il lavaggio del cervello...
> e razionalmente si può, si deve fare, specialmente... perchè
> hai deciso di restare...
> ti spiego me stasera... ottima cena... nel senso discreto... cucino io...
> ...


scusami ma non ho capito....


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusami ma non ho capito....


... non hai capito che siamo... per sempre diversi.....


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... non hai capito che siamo... per sempre diversi.....



io inizialmente volevo essere diversa....
meno emotiva
meno coinvolta
piu egoista

nello stesso momento volevo tornare ad essere quella di prima....

l'ostacolo era l'accaduto..
ma ormai era accaduto...

che poi quel che era accaduto era meno importante di quanto pensassi....guardando i fatti...
era piu importante per me...ero io quindi a volerlo questo malessere...

anche quella voglia strana di parlarne....
si è gia discusso,perchè continuare allungando questo brodo che sapore certo non ha....
 e poi per cosa..
devi sapere che quando ne parlavamo per volere mio invece che sentirmi meglio stavo peggio...
capitavano anche cose belle e io nemmeno me ne rendevo conto...

ho cercato di guardare con piu obbiettività spogliandomi di ogni strato di sentimento paura ecc....
da lontano...
ho visto che stavo male per qualcossa che gia era passata..ma io la trattenevo....che continuavo a strigere tra i mie pensieri quasi come se non ne potessi fare a meno....
piano piano allentai la presa


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io inizialmente volevo essere diversa....
> meno emotiva
> meno coinvolta
> piu egoista
> ...


...Annuccia, sono qui da un anno e più... 
è evidente che siamo in due fasi diverse...
che io sia in una fase... è proprio la tua risposta.. a farmelo pensare...
è la prima volta, da quando sono qui dentro... che percepisco... una autentica risoluzione....
o comunque, tutta la necessaria volontà di risolvere...
.. la strada è giusta.. io vorrei per me solo che fosse... spontanea.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Annuccia, sono qui da un anno e più...
> è evidente che siamo in due fasi diverse...
> che io sia in una fase... è proprio la tua risposta.. a farmelo pensare...
> è la prima volta, da quando sono qui dentro... che percepisco... una autentica risoluzione....
> ...


E lo sarà spontanea Spider. Lo sarà.
perchè in te ho sempre visto...qualcosa...nelle tue risposte. nelle tue incazzature. nei tuoi momenti giocosi. 
Ho visto note caratteriali che se mi dovessero far scommettere sulla riuscita del tuo "risolvimento". 
Io scommetterei su di te.
Senza pensarci.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Annuccia, sono qui da un anno e più...
> è evidente che siamo in due fasi diverse...
> che io sia in una fase... è proprio la tua risposta.. a farmelo pensare...
> è la prima volta, da quando sono qui dentro... che percepisco... una autentica risoluzione....
> ...


avviene spontaneamente....
quando smetterai di forzarla....
quando ti lascerai andare...
noi siamo la causa del nostro male....
 e loro...si ci possono stare vicino...
ma non possono fare piu di tanto...
e poi sinceramente non avrei gradito in quei momenti eccessive smancerie e attenzioni..perchè le avrei reputate false..o meglio dettate dai sensi di colpa....

quindi da dove deve partire il tutto..?
da noi solo da noi..


----------



## ferita (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo, facendosi il lavaggio del cervello...
> e razionalmente si può, si deve fare, specialmente... perchè
> hai deciso di restare...
> ti spiego me stasera... ottima cena... nel senso discreto... cucino io...
> ...


Bravo, sono d'accordo!


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Bravo, sono d'accordo!


...Ferita.. ti prego non Infierire....


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Ferita.. ti prego non Infierire....


sai spider ho letto qualche tua discussione...
non mi sembri messo male....
anzi...
la tua strada era giusta...
peccato forse che ti sei voltato indietro...e sai quando accade ricominci fda capo..o quasi....
io all'inizio non potevo nemmeno ascoltare certe canzoni pensa un po...
ho fatto un cd di musica straniera cosi non capivo un cazzo e potevo ascoltare musica in santa pace...


ero mesa male..malissimo...

quando il fuoco brucia l'erba secca......poi sotto nasce quella fresca.....se il terreno è fertile...


----------



## Annuccia (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spero per te che sia davvero una prova superata.
> 
> *Ma LUI dev'essere cambiato, visto che non è dipeso da TE, il suo tradimento o da VOI due come coppia.
> *
> ...


il tradimento puo accadere se si hanno problemi....
ma puo anche accadere perchè semplicemente accade..
ti investe....
lui mi raccontò tutto..anche se raccontarlo sarebbe lungo...
e si è pentito...


alle volte tutto nasce per caso...graduale..ti trovi li...e la situazione ti prende..è facile a portata di mano e alle conseguenze purtroppo non ci pensi....
l'importante è poi saperle affrontare le maledette conseguenze....
da ambo le parti..perchè ognuno deve fare la sua parte..lui faceva la sua ma io non la mia...per una assurda ragione non potevo..o forse non volevo...
la carretta si tira in due giusto...?
nel bene e nel male....


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vedi perplesso...quando scoprii il tutto...ero convinta che mio marito l'amasse....che volesse stare com lei...per questo avevo deciso di tagliare....poi lui mi disse che si, aveva preso una sbandata...ma non era con lei che voleva stare...
> io naturalmente non credetti a una sola parola....
> dissi lui che poteva stare con lei....non volevo un uomo che non mi amava al mio fianco...mi chiese scusa in tutte le lingue del mondo....(anche se lasciano il tempo che trovano eh)
> inizialmente decisi di dare lui una possibilità per mia figlia.....se nn avessi avuto lei credo che sarei andata via senza spiegazioni...
> ...


non sono certo di aver capito.   ma a cosa credevi servisse controllarlo e spiarlo?  non ritieni oggi di essere stata malissimo forse senza un motivo così profondo come t'immaginavi?


----------



## jos (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo, facendosi il lavaggio del cervello...
> e razionalmente si può, si deve fare...



non è un lavaggio del cervello.
sono le possibilità infinite che il cervello ha di risolvere i problemi... se si riesce ad accedere a queste possibilità, se non si resta intrappolati in una sola lettura della realtà, un vicolo cieco.
i fatti sono quello che tu pensi siano, il valore emotivo che tu gli attribuisci, la tua reazione.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono certo di aver capito.   ma a cosa credevi servisse controllarlo e spiarlo?  non ritieni oggi di essere stata malissimo forse senza un motivo così profondo come t'immaginavi?



Stare male ha un senso se quel male ti fa cambiare pelle.
Annuccia l'ha cambiata.
Come l'ho cambiata io, grazie alla sofferenza, perchè l'abbiamo...vampirizzata.

perplesso...le prede hanno ucciso il predatore.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

OK ragazze.....ma se parti dalla coscienza che la fedeltà è un'utopia....non dico che ci si possa salvare.

ma almeno non vivere lo strazio che sta descrivendo Annuccia.

troppo cinico?


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> OK ragazze.....ma se parti dalla coscienza che la fedeltà è un'utopia....non dico che ci si possa salvare.
> 
> ma almeno non vivere lo strazio che sta descrivendo Annuccia.
> 
> troppo cinico?


Io l'ho sempre pensato che la fedeltà sia un utopia e continuo a pensarlo, ma ciò non mi ha impedito di soffrire come un cane dopo il tradimento. Come annuccia.

fa parte del percorso. 
da vampirizzare appunto.
la differenza sta nel gettare via la carcassa o tenersela,
lei l'ha gettata


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> OK ragazze.....ma se parti dalla coscienza che la fedeltà è un'utopia....non dico che ci si possa salvare.
> 
> *ma almeno non vivere lo strazio che sta descrivendo Annuccia*.
> 
> troppo cinico?


ma di quale strazio parli???...
il dopo...l'immediatamente dopo si è uno strazio....
una sensazione di vuoto direi..non stai ne bene ne male..non stai..
e in quel vuoto ci cade dentro tutto il male...tutte le schifezze del mondo...

ma è prorpio consapevole di quello strazio che decidi di cambiare di svegliarti...
all'inizio si è uno sforzo ma poi tutto viene da se....
e si sta meglio...
ma se non ti svegli il vuoto ti ingoia....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre pensato che la fedeltà sia un utopia e continuo a pensarlo, ma ciò non mi ha impedito di soffrire come un cane dopo il tradimento. Come annuccia.
> 
> fa parte del percorso.
> da vampirizzare appunto.
> ...




adesso le do fuoco...


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> adesso le do fuoco...


dove ci vediamo?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dove ci vediamo?


..e per spegnerlo.....ci piscio sopra.....
(anche se nn so se funziona:smile:....)


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma di quale strazio parli???...
> il dopo...l'immediatamente dopo si è uno strazio....
> una sensazione di vuoto direi..non stai ne bene ne male..non stai..
> e in quel vuoto ci cade dentro tutto il male...tutte le schifezze del mondo...
> ...


perfetto


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ..e per spegnerlo.....ci piscio sopra.....
> (anche se nn so se funziona:smile:....)


ma Annuccia dai!
che poi c'è il rischio emulazione e Maurizio si infervora...

va beh io ti aiuto sputando.

in due ce la faremo a spegnerlo.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Annuccia dai!
> che poi c'è il rischio emulazione e Maurizio si infervora...
> 
> va beh io ti aiuto sputando.
> ...



:rotflure io avevo pensato a maurizio.......


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfetto


cosa???


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> *da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


Ciao,

il mio problema non è pensarci o non pensarci ...
anche perché non ho quasi mai pensato a loro due ... 

ma una rottura interiore con l'esterno ... 
un'assenza di comunicazione con ciò che mi circonda ... 
un isolamento interiore ... anche con me stessa ... 

il vuoto totale ... e al tempo stesso un uragano di sentimenti contrapposti ... 
disorientamento ... depressione ... 

parole vuote ... 

sienne


----------



## Circe off (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il mio problema non è pensarci o non pensarci ...
> anche perché non ho quasi mai pensato a loro due ...
> ...


Penso che ad annuccia il tradimento non abbia portato un riesame del proprio sè...ha solo rotto momentaneamente il suo legame amoroso. A me invece è venuta una crisi d'identità , con conseguente messa in discussione di tutta la mia vita. Ma la mia, con le mie rivalutazioni, demolizioni, caduta di ideali, con creazione di nuovi orizzonti. E forse questo é successo anche a te.....non é l'atto in se x se ad essere sempre preso in considerazione, ma quello che scatena in ognuno di noi....x questo a me non passa. Perche il mio io di prima è andato a farsi fottere, e quello di oggi é in fase di definizione...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


"o' stesso Adamo steve m'paravise, eppure donna Eva l'ha tradito; n'coppe stì corna fatte nù surriso, ca pure Napoleone era cornuto "  :smile:


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Penso che ad annuccia il tradimento non abbia portato un riesame del proprio sè...ha solo rotto momentaneamente il suo legame amoroso. A me invece è venuta una crisi d'identità , con conseguente messa in discussione di tutta la mia vita. Ma la mia, con le mie rivalutazioni, demolizioni, caduta di ideali, con creazione di nuovi orizzonti. E forse questo é successo anche a te.....non é l'atto in se x se ad essere sempre preso in considerazione, ma quello che scatena in ognuno di noi....x questo a me non passa. Perche il mio io di prima è andato a farsi fottere, e quello di oggi é in fase di definizione...



Concordo con te, ma non credo - non per fare la pessimista o la demolitrice di belle speranze - nella definizione del nostro io.
A meno che non ci innamoriamo di un altro. E' dura e triste ma la penso così.


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

jos ha detto:


> non è un lavaggio del cervello.
> sono le possibilità infinite che il cervello ha di risolvere i problemi... se si riesce ad accedere a queste possibilità, se non si resta intrappolati in una sola lettura della realtà, un vicolo cieco.
> i fatti sono quello che tu pensi siano, il valore emotivo che tu gli attribuisci, la tua reazione.


ma il cervello cosi' infatti non risolve proprio per un cazzo...

t'adurmenta come fa la televisiun....come un cujun...ahahahah

ipnotizzarsi che anziche' un tram c'e' passato sopra un moscerino o il tram l'abbiamo addirittura sognato per me non e' risolversi i problemi ma mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto perche' arrivano gli ospiti...

prima o poi gli ospiti se ne andranno ed i cazzi riesploderanno...

lo fanno sempre...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Penso che ad annuccia il tradimento non abbia portato un riesame del proprio sè...ha solo rotto momentaneamente il suo legame amoroso. A me invece è venuta una crisi d'identità , con conseguente messa in discussione di tutta la mia vita. Ma la mia, con le mie rivalutazioni, demolizioni, caduta di ideali, con creazione di nuovi orizzonti. E forse questo é successo anche a te.....non é l'atto in se x se ad essere sempre preso in considerazione, ma quello che scatena in ognuno di noi....x questo a me non passa. Perche il mio io di prima è andato a farsi fottere, e quello di oggi é in fase di definizione...


per Annuccia e' piu' facile passarci sopra perche' anche lei ha gia' tradito e chi si ritrova nella duplice veste non puo' tanto esagerare col tacciare il traditore di essere una merda perche' cosi' automaticamente s'incolperebbe anche egli stesso...

pero' e' interessante vedere scattare il meccanismo da free climbing estremo perche' la pugnalata anche se attenuata se sente lo stesso......

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


Forse hai ragione... si può tornare a vivere serenamente anche da cornuti. Ma ho una certezza: si sta meglio a non averle mai indossate le corna. Quindi, perchè accontentarsi?


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione... si può tornare a vivere serenamente anche da cornuti. Ma ho una certezza: si sta meglio a non averle mai indossate le corna. Quindi, perchè accontentarsi?


Se si ha paura ad entrare nelle stanze buie, basta non entrarci...

checcevo'?...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione... si può tornare a vivere serenamente anche da cornuti. Ma ho una certezza: si sta meglio a non averle mai indossate le corna. Quindi, perchè accontentarsi?


com'è che ti dimentichi che prima di essere cornuto sei stato traditore?
non è assolutamente un particolare irrilevante ai fini del tradimento di tua moglie; non sapremo mai se lei lo avrebbe fatto comunque.
io penso di no


----------



## Daniele (25 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia, la quotidianità si può anche affrontare con una certa serenità, ma bisogna stare attenti alla prima litigata, o alla prima incomprensione, o al primo disaccordo...è lì che la rabbia può arrivare come un tornado e distruggere tutti i buoni propositi :smile: ed è proprio dalla tua reazione che puoi valutare se ne stai fuori davvero!


Io alla mia ex quando mi girava male la chiamavo puttana per il tradiimento che mi aveva fatto. Motivo per cui avevo capito che non potevo stare con lei, perchè ogni volta che mi sarebbe venuta  su la rabbia lei sarebbe divenuta "puttana" e so che alle donne non piace essere chiamate così, anche se la mia ex è puttana per quello che mi ha fatto.


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'è che ti dimentichi che prima di essere cornuto sei stato traditore?
> non è assolutamente un particolare irrilevante ai fini del tradimento di tua moglie; non sapremo mai se lei lo avrebbe fatto comunque.
> io penso di no


Può essere (anzi, lo spero)... ma che c'entra con il thread?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Può essere (anzi, lo spero)... ma che c'entra con il thread?


secondo me c'entra.


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me c'entra.


Cioè che dovrei vivere in pace con me stesso perchè il primo a tradire sono stato io?

Filosoficamente inneccepibile, ma poco attinente al thread.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè *che dovrei vivere in pace con me stesso perchè il primo a tradire sono stato *io?
> 
> Filosoficamente inneccepibile, ma poco attinente al thread.



dovrebbe essere d'aiuto a superare l'ostacolo e a "sotterrare l'ascia di guerra" .... ricordi???

... _utente post-it _....


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere d'aiuto a superare l'ostacolo e a "sotterrare l'ascia di guerra" .... ricordi???
> 
> ... _utente post-it _....


Certo cara... se volete ne parliamo sia chiaro, ma c'entra poco col thread... si parlava del peso delle corna, non di come te le sei procurate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo cara... se volete ne parliamo sia chiaro, ma c'entra poco col thread... si parlava del peso delle corna, non di come te le sei procurate.


Infatti. Ma motivazioni e circostanze influiscono parecchio sul peso delle corna, secondo me. Con questo non intendo assolutamente dire che te le sei meritate, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma motivazioni e circostanze influiscono parecchio sul peso delle corna, secondo me. Con questo non intendo assolutamente dire che te le sei meritate, ci mancherebbe.


Non l'ho nemmeno pensato, tranquilla.

Ma comunque, sono d'accordo solo in parte con questa teoria. E' troppo soggettiva la botta del tradimento subito.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione... si può tornare a vivere serenamente anche da cornuti. Ma ho una certezza: *si sta meglio a non averle mai indossate le corna*. Quindi, perchè accontentarsi?


ma và.....
ma secondo te sono contenta di averle avute....

forse qui non ci siamo capiti....

pazienza..


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma và.....
> ma secondo te sono contenta di averle avute....
> 
> forse qui non ci siamo capiti....
> ...


Io ho capito benissimo, mi sono solo chiesto perchè accontentarsi in amore.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

per fortuna nella vita si va avanti costruendo su quello che si ha a disposizione...certamente macerarsi in quello che è stato e poteva essere non serve a niente.annuccia è positiva e costruttiva


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho capito benissimo, mi sono solo chiesto perchè accontentarsi in amore.


nessuno ci costringe in realtà, tu perchè lo fai?
per i figli? è una buona ragione .però non ti lamentare


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno ci costringe in realtà, tu perchè lo fai?
> per i figli? è una buona ragione .però non ti lamentare


Non mi sembra di essere qui a crogiolarmi nel dolore tutti i giorni.

Anzi, or ora mi sto leggendo il nuovo numero di Batman. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di essere qui a crogiolarmi nel dolore tutti i giorni.
> 
> Anzi, or ora mi sto leggendo il nuovo numero *di Batman*. :mrgreen:


oddio....non temi la maledizione del pipistrello?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di essere qui a crogiolarmi nel dolore tutti i giorni.
> 
> Anzi, or ora mi sto leggendo il nuovo numero di Batman. :mrgreen:


devo togliermi la "dicitura! post-it...non servo più... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Anzi, or ora mi sto leggendo il nuovo numero di Batman.


Se sei al lavoro e lo stai leggendo con i piedi sulla scrivania e la porta aperta sappi che sei il mio mito del giorno.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna nella vita si va avanti costruendo su quello che si ha a disposizione...certamente macerarsi in quello che è stato e poteva essere non serve a niente.annuccia è positiva e costruttiva


Ciao 

non è sempre così ... 

e non è un macerarsi in quello che è stato e poteva essere ... 

è che avvolte ... scatta un meccanismo ... e tutto ti diventa estraneo ...

i pensieri non ruotano intorno al tradimento ... ma nel cercare la forza di ritrovare se stessi, il sorriso, il piacere ...

i segnali intorno a te, non ti raggiungono più ... non li capisci più ...

un sorriso ... non lo cogli ... sfiducia nel intento ... 

sienne


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna nella vita si va avanti costruendo su quello che si ha a disposizione...certamente macerarsi in quello che è stato e poteva essere non serve a niente.annuccia è positiva e costruttiva


sto ragionamento per me e' perfetto riferito pero' all'auto che te tradisce e te pianta in autostrada...


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è sempre così ...
> 
> ...


Quanto ti capisco!!!! :up:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

*e vabeh*

mi arrendo...
come la dico dico non è vero o non è possibile...
ok
non importa...

ringrazio le persone che sono contente per me...


e volevo aggiugere che nella vita non deve per forza o necessariamente andare storto tutto...
altrimenti è finita...

poi se mai un domani dovesse accadermi qualcosa...pazienza...se mi dovesse tradire di nuovo lo caccerei via...
ma prima di allora perchè me lo devo chiedere tutti i santi giorni????


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi arrendo...
> come la dico dico non è vero o non è possibile...
> ok
> non importa...
> ...


ma siamo tutti contenti per te... qualcuno vorrebbe poter dire le stesse cose che dici tu, mi ci metto anche io nel mezzo. Infatti non ho risposto perchè riflettevo sulle tue parole... che mi fanno sempre riflettere.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi arrendo...
> come la dico dico non è vero o non è possibile...
> ok
> non importa...
> ...


Ciao,

non ho affermato che sia impossibile ... 

ma tra le righe ... moooolto difficile per alcuni ... 

come annuccia ... già ti arrendi? ... 

sienne


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi arrendo...
> come la dico dico non è vero o non è possibile...
> ok
> non importa...
> ...


guarda che so' contento per te perfino io...ahahahah

te racumandi solo di non mettere nel ragionamento elementi inzaccati a forza...


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi arrendo...
> come la dico dico non è vero o non è possibile...
> ok
> non importa...
> ...


infatti va benissimo così 

io spero di essere percepito da te come uno di quelli che è contento x te 

se dovesse tradirti ancora (non per gufare,ma penso capiterà) semplicemente prenderai atto della situazione e ti9 sentirai più leggera.  my 2 cents


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda che so' contento per te perfino io...ahahahah
> 
> te racumandi solo di non mettere nel ragionamento *elementi inzaccati a forza*...


oggi sono un po lenta stermi scusa...mi sono alzata troppo presto..
non ho capito il neretto....


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti va benissimo così
> 
> io spero di essere percepito da te come uno di quelli che è contento x te
> 
> se dovesse tradirti ancora (*non per gufare,ma penso capiterà*) semplicemente prenderai atto della situazione e ti9 sentirai più leggera. my 2 cents



sei un tesoro davvero...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi sono un po lenta stermi scusa...mi sono alzata troppo presto..
> non ho capito il neretto....


che come ho gia' detto, se uno che ha paura ad apri' le porte delle stanze al buio se limita a non aprirle, poi non e' che po' di' che e' guarito dalle sue manie...

manca l'elaborazione che ti risolve il problema definitivamente...


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi arrendo...
> come la dico dico non è vero o non è possibile...
> ok
> non importa...
> ...



Vabbè non devi mica prendertela eh... io baratterei volentieri un pò del tuo sano ottimismo, scherzi?


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se sei al lavoro e lo stai leggendo con i piedi sulla scrivania e la porta aperta sappi che sei il mio mito del giorno.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che come ho gia' detto, se uno che ha paura ad apri' le porte delle stanze al buio se limita a non aprirle, poi non e' che po' di' che e' guarito dalle sue manie...
> 
> manca l'elaborazione che ti risolve il problema definitivamente...


ma le porte lo ho aperte...e pure troppo...
il buio non c'è piu davvero...era solo nella mia testa...
ma forse io di questo buio non ho mai avuto paura..
perchè mi sono sempre data la possibilità di tornare sui miei passi qualora qualcosa fosse andato storto...
dove sta scritto che non ci si puo separare dopo...
la rabbia me lo avrebbe fatto fare immediatamente giuro ma poi ho pensato a mia figlia...
e poi il resto lo sai...
è strano ma ultimasmente  ogni giorno mi sentivo meglio...è accaduto così..anche io non ci credevo tanto..mi sentivo anche un po strana.,...
mi sono resa conto che non la pensavo piu...
e mentre prima quando mi capitava di parlarne dentro di me mi incazzavo adesso non piu..

poi il futuro cosa ci riserva non possiamo saperlo prima...
e sinceramente non mi interessa...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma le porte lo ho aperte...e pure troppo...
> il buio non c'è piu davvero...era solo nella mia testa...
> ma forse io di questo buio non ho mai avuto paura..
> perchè mi sono sempre data la possibilità di tornare sui miei passi qualora qualcosa fosse andato storto...
> ...


veramente tu le porte ti sei imposta di non aprirle, infatti consigliavi di farlo anche a spider scatenando giustamente i commenti degli scettici sulla bonta' della terapia...


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente tu le porte ti sei imposta di non aprirle, infatti consigliavi di farlo anche a spider scatenando giustamente i commenti degli scettici sulla bonta' della terapia...



ma di quali porte parli....
forse non ci siamo capiti...
io per porte intendevo la verità nuda e cruda...
avevo paura di una verità che non era poi sto granchè...
ero io che la resdevo importante....
poi ho smesso di pensarci...
perchè tra l'altro ho una vita che non si ferma per aspettare ne che rifletto...
e un bel vaffanculo ce lo posso mettere...???
?
cmq sono stanca devo andare...
devo anche attraversare la città e ci sarà casino...

a domani..


----------



## jos (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il cervello cosi' infatti non risolve proprio per un cazzo...
> 
> t'adurmenta come fa la televisiun....come un cujun...ahahahah
> 
> ...




"ma il cervello così..." come?
non mi riferivo all'autoconvincimento o all'autosuggestione, sebbene anche questa aiuti perchè se, di fronte un determinato evento, mi ripeto che fallirò, ho il 99% di probabilità di fallire, visto che mi tolgo qualsiasi motivazione e non attivo alcuna risorsa, alcuna capacità.

mi riferivo alla riorganizzazione, cognitiva ed emotiva, che un "fatto" nuovo e doloroso rende necessaria.
alla possibilità che il cervello ha di metabolizzare, comprendere, accettare, dare un significato produttivo a quella esperienza, un significato utile, anziché dannoso per se stessi e per la propria vita.
alla possibilità di salvare il contenuto di un'esperienza, ridimensionandone, fino ad azzerarlo, il carico emotivo negativo.
fare il bagno e buttare via l'acqua.
si può anche scegliere di non farlo affatto, o rimanere nella stessa acqua per anni o tutta la vita.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

jos ha detto:


> "ma il cervello così..." come?
> non mi riferivo all'autoconvincimento o all'autosuggestione, sebbene anche questa aiuti perchè se, di fronte un determinato evento, mi ripeto che fallirò, ho il 99% di probabilità di fallire, visto che mi tolgo qualsiasi motivazione e non attivo alcuna risorsa, alcuna capacità.
> 
> mi riferivo alla riorganizzazione, cognitiva ed emotiva, che un "fatto" nuovo e doloroso rende necessaria.
> ...


Ciao,

non parlerei di scelte ...

una scelta comporta una volontà ... 

sienne


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

jos ha detto:


> "ma il cervello così..." come?
> non mi riferivo all'autoconvincimento o all'autosuggestione, sebbene anche questa aiuti perchè se, di fronte un determinato evento, mi ripeto che fallirò, ho il 99% di probabilità di fallire, visto che mi tolgo qualsiasi motivazione e non attivo alcuna risorsa, alcuna capacità.
> 
> mi riferivo alla riorganizzazione, cognitiva ed emotiva, che un "fatto" nuovo e doloroso rende necessaria.
> ...


il tradimento gli psicologi lo equiparano ad un lutto...

cazzo se trovera' de positivo in una morte lo sa solo er padreterno e chi se spara cazzate per autoilludersi...

ho sintetizzato troppo?

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tradimento gli psicologi lo equiparano ad un lutto...
> 
> cazzo se trovera' de positivo in una morte lo sa solo er padreterno e chi se spara cazzate per autoilludersi...
> 
> ...


la morte tua ad esempio sarebbe nà cosa positiva per l'umanità ahahahahahhaaha


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la morte tua ad esempio sarebbe nà cosa positiva per l'umanità ahahahahahhaaha


e dovrai sanguina' dar culo ancora pe' molto...dovrai...

ahahahah


----------



## jos (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tradimento gli psicologi lo equiparano ad un lutto...
> 
> cazzo se trovera' de positivo in una morte lo sa solo er padreterno e chi se spara cazzate per autoilludersi...
> 
> ...



no, hai sintetizzato bene.

ma forse ci si illude su tutto.

ho sintetizzato troppo?


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

jos ha detto:


> no, hai sintetizzato bene.
> 
> ma forse ci si illude su tutto.
> 
> ho sintetizzato troppo?


ce se illude pure de da' risposte...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dovrai sanguina' dar culo ancora pe' molto...dovrai...
> 
> ahahahah



non credo.. tieni già un piede nella fossa..ahahhaha


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non credo.. tieni già un piede nella fossa..ahahhaha


soreta...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tradimento gli psicologi lo equiparano ad un lutto...
> 
> cazzo se trovera' de positivo in una morte lo sa solo er padreterno e chi se spara cazzate per autoilludersi...
> 
> ...


sì


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì


e fa' n'esempio che ce famo du' risate...

ahahahah


----------



## jos (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non parlerei di scelte ...
> 
> ...



ciao.

possiamo avere o meno la volontà di comprendere, possiamo scegliere.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> soreta...
> 
> ahahahah


:up::up::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## jos (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce se illude pure de da' risposte...
> 
> ahahahah



non ti sottovalutare...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

jos ha detto:


> non ti sottovalutare...


ce se illude pure de capille le risposte...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e fa' n'esempio che ce famo du' risate...
> 
> ahahahah


anche da un lutto ci si tira fuori e c'è chi è riuscito a trarne addirittura qualcosa di positivo.
vedi i figli delle persone uccise dalla mafia, quelli delle vittime da incidenti per abuso di alcol ....
sono esempi poco adatti per il tradimento ma perfetti per spiegare che dal peggiore degli eventi si può trarne forza non solo per continuare ma anche trasformare energia negativa in positiva


----------



## jos (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce se illude pure de capille le risposte...
> 
> ahahahah



all'inizio, ma poi hai capito... 




devo scrivere ahahahah o si capisce lo stesso?


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche da un lutto ci si tira fuori e c'è chi è riuscito a trarne addirittura qualcosa di positivo.
> vedi i figli delle persone uccise dalla mafia, quelli delle vittime da incidenti per abuso di alcol ....
> sono esempi poco adatti per il tradimento ma perfetti per spiegare che dal peggiore degli eventi si può trarne forza non solo per continuare ma anche trasformare energia negativa in positiva


discorso molto serio e profondo..


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche da un lutto ci si tira fuori e c'è chi è riuscito a trarne addirittura qualcosa di positivo.
> vedi i figli delle persone uccise dalla mafia, quelli delle vittime da incidenti per abuso di alcol ....
> sono esempi poco adatti per il tradimento ma perfetti per spiegare che dal peggiore degli eventi si può trarne forza non solo per continuare ma anche trasformare energia negativa in positiva


se mo' aspettiamo di far diventare i nostri morti delle bandiere e stamo a posto...

se e' per quello poi, mogli, mariti e genitori di morti illustri so' pure diventati parlamentari, pero' a me suona come speculazione becera..

e' il morto anonimo che devi trasformare in positivita'...

di un figlio anonimo poi nun ne parlamo proprio...


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche da un lutto ci si tira fuori e c'è chi è riuscito a trarne addirittura qualcosa di positivo.
> vedi i figli delle persone uccise dalla mafia, quelli delle vittime da incidenti per abuso di alcol ....
> sono esempi poco adatti per il tradimento ma perfetti per spiegare che dal peggiore degli eventi si può trarne forza non solo per continuare ma anche trasformare energia negativa in positiva



Una cosa è arrendersi ad un evento naturale (la morte), un'altra è perdonare ogni momento la persona che hai davanti e rifidarti. Paradassolamente e grottescamente si riesce meglio nel primo caso.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se mo' aspettiamo di far diventare i nostri morti delle bandiere e stamo a posto...
> 
> se e' per quello poi, mogli, mariti e genitori di morti illustri so' pure diventati parlamentari, pero' a me suona come speculazione becera..
> 
> ...



quoto 
:up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Una cosa è arrendersi ad un evento naturale (la morte), un'altra è perdonare ogni momento la persona che hai davanti e rifidarti. Paradassolamente e grottescamente si riesce meglio nel primo caso.


infatti gli effetti so' gli stessi ma le cause completamente diverse...


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se mo' aspettiamo di far diventare i nostri morti delle bandiere e stamo a posto...
> 
> se e' per quello poi, mogli, mariti e genitori di morti illustri so' pure diventati parlamentari, pero' a me suona come speculazione becera..
> 
> ...


non ti seguo.voglio solo dirti intanto che non puoi mettere tutti i tradimenti nello stesso calderone e che se c'è chi ritiene che valga la pena non gettare al vento anni di rapporto e felicità coniugale e di famiglia per un tradimento (che si dimostra poca cosa di fronte a quello detto sopra)....se da questo "lutto" riesce a costruire un altro rapporto dopo aver riflettuto a lungo sui perché, cause ed effetti....
perché no?


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti seguo.voglio solo dirti intanto che non puoi mettere tutti i tradimenti nello stesso calderone e che se c'è chi ritiene che valga la pena non gettare al vento anni di rapporto e felicità coniugale e di famiglia per un tradimento (che si dimostra poca cosa di fronte a quello detto sopra)....se da questo "lutto" riesce a costruire un altro rapporto dopo aver riflettuto a lungo sui perché, cause ed effetti....
> perché no?


quando nun te quadra er ragionamento, fai lo gnorri...

ahahahah

cioe' se tuo figlio o marito hai la possibilita' di farlo diventare un simbolo, la sua morte l'accetti o la subisci meglio perche' in un certo senso e' come se rivivesse con le lotte, denunce, associazioni etcetc...

ma se ripeto il tuo morto e' anonimo e nun se lo caga nessuno come ce convivi col lutto e soprattutto dove vede tanta positivita' una moglie con figli che gli muore il marito per incidente o altro??

o idem un genitore che gli muore un figlio di punto in bianco?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Una cosa è arrendersi ad un evento naturale (la morte), un'altra è perdonare ogni momento la persona che hai davanti e rifidarti. Paradassolamente e grottescamente si riesce meglio nel primo caso.




Ma non devi perdonare ogni momento.....devi accettare quel fatto....
orami accaduto 
passato 
caput....
Bhè perdonami ma per me c'è stata molta più confusione e ansia e paura ,
quando mio marito non stava bene e non si trovava la fonte che quando ho capito che aveva un'altra.....


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

io mi allaccio alla domanda del titolo del thread ... perché impossibile ...???

trovo questa domanda centrale ...

cosa impedisce a superare???

come si possono abbattere questi meccanismi che bloccano tutto?

ho percorso quasi tutte le vie ... ma qualcosa mi sfugge ... e non so cosa ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quando nun te quadra er ragionamento, *fai lo gnorri...
> 
> *ahahahah
> 
> ...


no, ti dico proprio che non ho capito.
aborro gli esempi personali.
che non ci sia nulla di positivo da un lutto siamo d'accordo...nessuno se lo augura di certo.ma una volta accaduto hai due scelte: o fartene una malattia e soccombere (quando magari hai la responsabilità dei figli) o reagire meglio che puoi.
sono per la seconda, sempre


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io mi allaccio alla domanda del titolo del thread ... perché impossibile ...???
> 
> ...



Ti sfugge il fatto che è cambiato tutto e non riesci a fartene una ragione.
Ti sfugge il fatto che si è rotto qualcosa che rincollato non è più l'originale.
Ti sfugge il fatto che hai davanti una persona che non è più quella che credevi.
Ti sfugge il fatto che tu non hai più punti di riferimento per cui non sai nè chi sei nè che ruolo hai.
Ti sfugge il fatto che avresti la possibilità di interrompere la relazione e non sai perchè non lo fai...
ecc. ecc. ecc. 
Almeno per me è così


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


quoto e condivido il tuo pensiero.
spero anche io di arrivare quanto prima a non pensarci più e ad utilizzare tutte le energie 
per recuperare il rapporto con mia moglie. 
credo comunque di aver imboccato la strada giusta..... ciao annuccia.

MarcoP


----------



## jos (25 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Una cosa è arrendersi ad un evento naturale (la morte), un'altra è perdonare ogni momento la persona che hai davanti e rifidarti. Paradassolamente e grottescamente si riesce meglio nel primo caso.



si riesce meglio nel primo caso perchè non hai alternative: o accetti o impazzisci, non sopravvivi.
nel secondo sai che può esserci un'alternativa, anche se non sai come afferrarla, e la responsabilità di una eventuale scelta ricade su di te, sul tuo sistema di valori, sulle tue convinzioni, sulle tue certezze... un mondo sul quale devi rimettere mano se vuoi trovare un senso, una collocazione a quell'esperienza nel tuo percorso di vita, o che puoi lasciare intatto allontanandoti da chi l'ha prodotta.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei un tesoro davvero...


ti faccio una domanda: cosa ti ha demolita di più,nello scoprire di essere stata tradita?  

la menzogna,il venir meno della promessa fatta o il fatto sessuale in sè?

io suppongo siano state le prime 2 cose.   per cui,se dovesse ricapitare,quelle illusioni si sono già squarciate.

non soffrirai più come hai sofferto prima,ma saprai essere risoluta nelle tue decisioni.

quindi,il percorso che hai seguitro finora,ti ha resa più forte.   anche di un nuovo tradimento.


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, ti dico proprio che non ho capito.
> aborro gli esempi personali.
> che non ci sia nulla di positivo da un lutto siamo d'accordo...nessuno se lo augura di certo.ma una volta accaduto hai due scelte: o fartene una malattia e soccombere (quando magari hai la responsabilità dei figli) o reagire meglio che puoi.
> sono per la seconda, sempre


ma e' chiaro che devi reagire e superare l'evento, mica si discute che non si dovrebbe superare e suicidarsi insieme, pero' io mi focalizzo sul fatto che se hai compiuto un minimo sindacale di elaborazione del lutto (morte o tradimento) devi arrivare al tuo successivo stare bene in maniera consapevole e non per il solo fatto che non ci pensi piu' altrimenti prima o poi skleri non avendo risolto il problema sul serio ma soltanto volutamente ignorato...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti sfugge il fatto che è cambiato tutto e non riesci a fartene una ragione.
> Ti sfugge il fatto che si è rotto qualcosa che rincollato non è più l'originale.
> Ti sfugge il fatto che hai davanti una persona che non è più quella che credevi.
> Ti sfugge il fatto che tu non hai più punti di riferimento per cui non sai nè chi sei nè che ruolo hai.
> ...


ma e' per tutti cosi', solo che alcuni soppesano costi e benefici e si regolano di conseguenza mentre per altri i costi so' meno costi ed i benefici piu' benefici...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo, facendosi il lavaggio del cervello...
> e razionalmente si può, si deve fare, specialmente... perchè
> hai deciso di restare...
> ti spiego me stasera... ottima cena... nel senso discreto... cucino io...
> ...



...e a forza di ricominciare le energie che occorrono finiscono per stancarti, proprio a livello fisico intendo.
E' per il lavoro enorme che comporta e il malessere che ti accompagna che deve valerne la pena, non al 100% ma molto molto di più!
Altrimenti: mollare subito gli ormeggi...


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' chiaro che devi reagire e superare l'evento, mica si discute che non si dovrebbe superare e suicidarsi insieme, pero' io mi focalizzo sul fatto che se hai compiuto un minimo sindacale di elaborazione del lutto (morte o tradimento) devi arrivare al tuo successivo stare bene in maniera consapevole e non per il solo fatto che non ci pensi piu' altrimenti prima o poi skleri non avendo risolto il problema sul serio ma soltanto volutamente ignorato...



Caro Stermì, una risposta seria merita altrettanto commento serio (non me ne volere...)
Come credere al fatto che il non pensarci più sia un atto voluto.
I pensieri non si possono controllare...quindi: se Annuccia non li ha più significa che li ha sufficientemente elaborati.

Se invece conosci un metodo per addomesticare i pensieri, te lo pago oro!


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' per tutti cosi', solo che alcuni soppesano costi e benefici e si regolano di conseguenza mentre per altri i costi so' meno costi ed i benefici piu' benefici...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ognuno ha il proprio carattere ed il proprio modo di affrontare la vita.
Ci sono persone che se ne fregano di tutto ed altre che si caricano dei problemi del mondo.
Per questo c'è chi scopre il tradimento e non è un problema, chi se ne va e chi rimane ma si corrode dentro...
Purtroppo noi (o forse solo io) siamo quelli che si corrodono, ma ci si nasce così, non è una reazione che si può comandare, credo...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Stermì, una risposta seria merita altrettanto commento serio (non me ne volere...)
> Come credere al fatto che il non pensarci più sia un atto voluto.
> I pensieri non si possono controllare...quindi: se Annuccia non li ha più significa che li ha sufficientemente elaborati.
> 
> Se invece conosci un metodo per addomesticare i pensieri, te lo pago oro!



pnl, meditazione, psicologia cognitivo-comportamentale... 
a meno che non siamo nella patologia e il discorso cambia.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quoto e condivido il tuo pensiero.
> spero anche io di arrivare quanto prima a non pensarci più e ad utilizzare tutte le energie
> per recuperare il rapporto con mia moglie.
> credo comunque di aver imboccato la strada giusta..... ciao annuccia.
> ...



E bravo


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Stermì, una risposta seria merita altrettanto commento serio (non me ne volere...)
> Come credere al fatto che il non pensarci più sia un atto voluto.
> I pensieri non si possono controllare...quindi: se Annuccia non li ha più significa che li ha sufficientemente elaborati.
> 
> Se invece conosci un metodo per addomesticare i pensieri, te lo pago oro!


e lo dici a me?

a me interessava il botta e risposta tra spider che non controlla il ricordo ed annuccia che gli diceva che lui dovrebbe semplicemente fregarsene del ricordo come mo' fa lei cosi' nun se fa male rivivendo il dolore...

io non ci leggo elaborazione, consapevolezza etcetc ma solo rimozione...

infatti campa alla giornata perche' giustamente dopo na' botta del genere solo cosi' puoi campare e perche' sul partner manco piu' ce punteresti un cents...


----------



## ferita (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e lo dici a me?
> 
> a me interessava il botta e risposta tra spider che non controlla il ricordo ed annuccia che gli diceva che lui dovrebbe semplicemente fregarsene del ricordo come mo' fa lei cosi' nun se fa male rivivendo il dolore...
> 
> ...



Infatti, dopo una botta del genere ti butti sui figli o su altri interessi e vivi in una specie di finzione giornaliera...ma quanto può durà???


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Infatti, dopo una botta del genere ti butti sui figli o su altri interessi e vivi in una specie di finzione giornaliera...ma quanto può durà???


boh?

io in una situazione del genere, come ti ho gia' detto l'altro giorno, ne' sarei spontaneo e ne' percepirei la spontaneita'...


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' chiaro che devi reagire e superare l'evento, mica si discute che non si dovrebbe superare e suicidarsi insieme, pero' io mi focalizzo sul fatto che se hai compiuto un minimo sindacale di elaborazione del lutto (morte o tradimento) devi *arrivare al tuo successivo stare bene in maniera consapevole *e non per il solo fatto che non ci pensi piu' altrimenti prima o poi skleri non avendo risolto il problema sul serio ma soltanto volutamente ignorato...


ok


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pnl, meditazione, psicologia cognitivo-comportamentale...
> a meno che non siamo nella patologia e il discorso cambia.




...già fatto!
Non tutto quello che annoveri, ma terapia psicologica mirata, quella sì.
Posso solo pensare che, se non l'avessi seguita, sarei messa anche peggio...
In effetti: qualche beneficio c'è stato...


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e lo dici a me?
> 
> a me interessava il botta e risposta tra spider che non controlla il ricordo ed annuccia che gli diceva che lui dovrebbe semplicemente fregarsene del ricordo come mo' fa lei cosi' nun se fa male rivivendo il dolore...
> 
> ...



Ma se è solo rimozione come dici tu, allora prima o poi torna tutto fuori...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tradimento gli psicologi lo equiparano ad un lutto...
> 
> *cazzo se trovera' de positivo in una morte *lo sa solo er padreterno e chi se spara cazzate per autoilludersi...
> 
> ...


scusa stermy...
so cosa significa perdere una persona cara...
o avere vicino persone che stanno male....e che non sanno quanto e come vivranno...

non sono cose che puoi paragiùonare

preferirei 2 3 4 paia di corna nuova 
anzicche perdere qualcuno per sempre...

ma scherziamo....


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io mi allaccio alla domanda del titolo del thread ... perché impossibile ...???
> 
> ...


smetti di percorrere le "altre vie"....smetti di concentrarti su come superare....
percorri all'inizio la tua sdi strada solo la tua...
io piu mi concentravo sul come superare e piu mi incazzavo....
lo so che è difficile smettere di pensare perchè sta li...e ci stara sempre ...
ma per un giorno o due o solo per un paio d'ore staccati e senti quanto è bello...
ormai è accaduto non puoi farci niente...
o lo lasci...
o se resti devi farlo non soffrendo..
che senzo ha restare e soffrire..vattene via allora..e a questo ci sono andata vicina parecchie volte

e poi sinceramente non mi piacevo...
sono arrivata a stare male piu per me che per la cosa...


piano piano il resto arriva da solo...
ma se ci rimugini sempre fai il gioco dell'oca...

è complicato spiegare ma credimi si sta meglio dopo..


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa stermy...
> so cosa significa perdere una persona cara...
> o avere vicino persone che stanno male....e che non sanno quanto e come vivranno...
> 
> ...


che c'entra, ci sono anche persone che se ne fottono altamente sia della morte dei loro cari che delle corna a nastro pero' non toglie che, ripeto, gli psicologi e non io paragonino il tradimento ad un lutto e l'elaborazione risulta appunto idem catastrofica come tante testimonianze anche qua sopra evidenziano...

tu invece superi le corna con la tattica della rimozione...dello sminuire, dell'annacquare il torto che hai subito mentre per me e tantissimi col cazzo riteniamo che sia una roba da sminuire....

anzi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> smetti di percorrere le "altre vie"....smetti di concentrarti su come superare....
> percorri all'inizio la tua sdi strada solo la tua...
> io piu mi concentravo sul come superare e piu mi incazzavo....
> lo so che è difficile smettere di pensare perchè sta li...e ci stara sempre ...
> ...



Condivido in pieno Annuccia.
Ma ripeto:
come diavolo hai fatto a smettere di pensare? 
Catartica forza di volontà per purificare la mente, per liberarti da tutta quella merda?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che c'entra, ci sono anche persone che se ne fottono altamente sia della morte dei loro cari che delle corna a nastro pero' non toglie che, ripeto, gli psicologi e non io paragonino il tradimento ad un lutto e l'elaborazione risulta appunto idem catastrofica come tante testimonianze anche qua sopra evidenziano...
> 
> tu invece superi le corna con la tattica della rimozione...dello sminuire, dell'annacquare il torto che hai subito mentre per me e tantissimi col cazzo riteniamo che sia una roba da sminuire....
> 
> ...


Ma non è la tattica della rimozione..
è una valutazione di cosa ritieni più o meno importante...
Riesci solo a rimuovere quando sei arrivato a capire determinate cose che credo per ogni singola persona siano diverse


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

La mia tattica è questa

O gesù d'amore acceso
varda quanti schei che go speso

per na vacca de na dona
che non capisce na madona

In altre parole mi dico...
Guarda che stupido che sono stato 
ad amare una donna che poi mi ha tradito

La prossima volta sto più attento dove metto il mio cuore
La prossima volta sto più attento a chi dico sei una bella persona

Tutto lì...

Però è anche vero che è una può dirti non ti desidero o può dirti ho un problema per cui non riesco a fare l'amore con te...

Meglio tagliare corto e dirsi...
Era solo una beghina stronza...
Che non mi meritava...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non è la tattica della rimozione..
> è una valutazione di cosa ritieni più o meno importante...
> Riesci solo a rimuovere quando sei arrivato a capire determinate cose che credo per ogni singola persona siano diverse


C'è uno sguardo tra noi uomini che suona così...
Tanto lo sappiamo che le donne son tutte...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è uno sguardo tra noi uomini che suona così...
> Tanto lo sappiamo che le donne son tutte...




Provare a cambiare oculista??
no eh!


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non è la tattica della rimozione..
> è una valutazione di cosa ritieni più o meno importante...
> Riesci solo a rimuovere quando sei arrivato a capire determinate cose che credo per ogni singola persona siano diverse


ma non diciamo cazzate...

a tutti mediamente da' tremendamente al cazzo essere traditi.... abbozzi per 1001 motivi anche solo perche' magari da solo/a non riesci a starci ed allora per non sentirti una merda senza spina dorsale rimuovi, o come fa annuccia che nun ce pensa o glije dai 10 mani de pittura di un altro colore, perche' se effettivamente volessi elaborare correttamente, volessi vedere le cose per come vanno viste, l'unica e' sfankulare...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che c'entra, ci sono anche persone che se ne fottono altamente sia della morte dei loro cari che delle corna a nastro pero' non toglie che, ripeto, gli psicologi e non io paragonino il tradimento ad un lutto e l'elaborazione risulta appunto idem catastrofica come tante testimonianze anche qua sopra evidenziano...
> 
> tu invece superi le corna con la tattica della rimozione...dello sminuire, dell'annacquare il torto che hai subito mentre per me e tantissimi col cazzo riteniamo che sia una roba da sminuire....
> 
> ...



resta il fatto che 3 4 scopate extra talamo chome le chiami tu per me non sono un "lutto"....
non me le puo paragonatre alla morte..o alle malattie...


sai sono stata al capezzale di mia figlia 15 giorni in terapia intensiva quando aveva solo 2 mesi....

ne ho viste la dentro di tutti i colori..
mi sale la pelle d'oca dal terrore se ancora penso a tutti quei bambini...
sarà che nella mia vita purtroppo ho imparato a distinguere le cose brutte da quelle davvero brutte....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

non c'è che dire sono scelte che si fanno nella vita......e non è detto che in un altro momento, in un'altra fase la scelta sarebbe stata la stessa.
Che poi quando il tradito scopre le corna, che fa ? cerca di "salvare" il rapporto, rimettere insieme i cocci.....insomma fa cose che hanno a che fare con qualcosa che si è rotto o qualcuno che sta male.
In definitiva sono sempre casini e fatiche sia se si manda tutto a p...... sia se si aggiusta....... e che p.... tocca sempre lavorà uffffffffff.......................


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> resta il fatto che 3 4 scopate extra talamo chome le chiami tu per me non sono un "lutto"....
> non me le puo paragonatre alla morte..o alle malattie...
> 
> 
> ...


perche' tu per non sklerare ti fermi volutamente alla scopata ed ignori sempre volutamente cosa inerisce quella scopata, in poche parole la tua dignita' ed autostima...

per te evidentemente il fatto di annullarti per tenerti un elemento simile e' sopportabile mentre altri miliardi di persone non lo sopportano, pero' la sostanza e' che tu co' sto sminuire il fattaccio e pure te stessa perche' ce sta la morte che e' peggio, accetteresti ed accetterai anche altre mille corna...

ma nel tuo caso il fatto che sia stata anche traditrice secondo me un po' ha contribuito alla strategia annacquante...

comunque contenta te contenti tutti...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' tu per non sklerare ti fermi volutamente alla scopata ed ignori sempre volutamente cosa inerisce quella scopata, in poche parole la tua dignita' ed autostima...
> 
> per te evidentemente il fatto di annullarti per tenerti un elemento simile e' sopportabile mentre altri miliardi di persone non lo sopportano, pero' la sostanza e' che tu co' sto sminuire il fattaccio e pure te stessa perche' ce sta la morte che e' peggio, accetteresti ed accetterai anche altre mille corna...
> 
> ...


e cavolo ste non far pipi fuori dal vaso....
non parlavo di autostima di sopportare ecc..
parlavo del paragonare un tradimento o una eventuale separazione alla morte...o un'altra perdita...

io non la paragonerei...
perchè c'è un abisso....


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e cavolo ste non far pipi fuori dal vaso....
> non parlavo di autostima di sopportare ecc..
> parlavo del paragonare un tradimento o una eventuale separazione alla morte...o un'altra perdita...
> 
> ...


?????

ao' il tradimento e' paragonabile al lutto perche' ha a che fare con la tua dignita', autostima etcetcetc 

ma di che cazzo stamo a parla'?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

ma siamo sempre lì, sterminatore...c'è tradimento e tradimento.
ne abbiamo letti alcuni che veramente potevamo paragonarli ad un lutto perché la scoperta di anni di inganni ti destabilizzano e mettono in discussione tutta la tua vita.
ma altra cosa è un tradimento di poco conto...sempre doloroso ma non credo che ci sia paragone


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> smetti di percorrere le "altre vie"....smetti di concentrarti su come superare....
> percorri all'inizio la tua sdi strada solo la tua...
> io piu mi concentravo sul come superare e piu mi incazzavo....
> lo so che è difficile smettere di pensare perchè sta li...e ci stara sempre ...
> ...


Ciao Annuccia 

non arrabbiarti ... 

allora ti spiego dove sta il mio nodo ... 

premetto ... lo ho lasciato ... lui ha cominciato a cercarmi ... ed io sono ricaduta nel dubbio ... 

le strade che ho percorso ... le ho fatte perché mi sembravano giuste e ci ho creduto fino in fondo ... ed è stato importante, perché ho capito tante cose ... anche il tradimento ... 

vedi, per me è così ... ci sono due bolle ... la famiglia e la storia con l'amante ... tutto quello che c'è stato tra loro due, in fin dei conti a me poco interessa ... è una cosa a parte ... ho capito veramente ... 

ma ... c'è stato un passaggio in questo tradimento ... la bolla della storia a parte voleva far esplodere quella della famiglia ... nel senso di sostituirmi come madre e come moglie ... l'amante si è avvicinata a nostra figlia ... 

si sono solo fermati, perché ho scoperto tutto ... 

lui è una bravissima persona ... ma il non essersi fermato di fronte al benessere di nostra figlia ... mi rende molto triste ... qui c'è qualcosa che non va proprio ... il mio dilemma sta nel fatto che riconosco che lui abbia capito di aver sbagliato gravemente, che ha cercato in tutti i modi di rimediare ... a fatto un lavoro molto intenso su se stesso ... ma questo lato oscuro di lui ... a me fa paura ... non conosce limiti ... ma forse mi sbaglio ... forse non capisco ... 


sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia
> 
> non arrabbiarti ...
> 
> ...


rabbrividisco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! che canaglia


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma siamo sempre lì, sterminatore...c'è tradimento e tradimento.
> ne abbiamo letti alcuni che veramente potevamo paragonarli ad un lutto perché la scoperta di anni di inganni ti destabilizzano e mettono in discussione tutta la tua vita.
> ma altra cosa è un tradimento di poco conto...sempre doloroso ma non credo che ci sia paragone


non c'e' tradimento e tradimento ma il voler credere che ci sia tradimento e tradimento per non sklerare...

a me, a pensa' che mi' moje abbia fatto ad uno, solo 1 pompino o ad altri 10  anche 1000 , fa' schifo uguale no' di meno o di piu'...

e se cambiero' idea, sparateme pure...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ?????
> 
> ao' il tradimento e' paragonabile al lutto perche' ha a che fare con la tua dignita', autostima etcetcetc
> 
> ...


Ma è la tua tipica mentalità che ti fa vedere il tradimento in un certo modo...
Tu sai benissimo che se finisci cornuto sei un uomo perduto....
E sai benissimo che anche se sfanculizzi lei...le corna in testa ti restano...
La tua gioia è dire...ahhahahhh...gli altri son cornuti e io no....
QUesta è la cifra del tuo essere fedele...

Invece tra noi uomini di un certo tipo ce se dice...le corna son de gomma e si piegano...
Ovvio è na botta micidiale...

ma chi ne risorge si riscopre più bello e più forte...

Ovvio se hai un caro in pericolo di vita...ti dici e chi se ne frega delle corna...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non c'e' tradimento e tradimento ma il voler credere che ci sia tradimento e tradimento per non sklerare...
> 
> a me, a pensa' che mi' moje abbia fatto ad uno, solo 1 pompino o ad altri 10  anche 1000 , fa' schifo uguale no' di meno o di piu'...
> 
> ...


Ueeeeeeeee Compà quante storie per u bochin...

Marieta te vojo ben
So anca disposto a considerarte un essere uman
Te vogio sposar
Basta che ogni sera 
Te verzi le gambe e non te me rompi i cojoni

Sono insieme da una vita...ahahahaahahhahaha

E lei dice
Marieto
Go capio i to bei sentimenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non c'e' tradimento e tradimento ma il voler credere che ci sia tradimento e tradimento per non sklerare...
> 
> a me, a pensa' che mi' moje abbia fatto ad uno, solo 1 pompino o ad altri 10 anche 1000 , fa' schifo uguale no' di meno o di piu'...
> 
> ...


ma non si tratta di uno o più rapporti ma di tipologia di inganno, maniera e modo .


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è la tua tipica mentalità che ti fa vedere il tradimento in un certo modo...
> Tu sai benissimo che se finisci cornuto sei un uomo perduto....
> E sai benissimo che anche se sfanculizzi lei...le corna in testa ti restano...
> La tua gioia è dire...ahhahahhh...gli altri son cornuti e io no....
> ...


ma te non hai un cazzo de dignita' come dovresti soffri' alla scoperta delle corna?

io se finissi cornuto sarei perduto solo se accettassi tale schifo, non vedo perche' non accettandolo e sfankulando dovrei sempre crogiolarmi dell'essere un cornuto...

con sto cazzo riassumerei...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeee Compà quante storie per u bochin...
> 
> Marieta te vojo ben
> So anca disposto a considerarte un essere uman
> ...


ma va' a cagher...


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non si tratta di uno o più rapporti ma di tipologia di inganno, maniera e modo .


Mine' io considero sempre il pacchetto completo e non mi limitavo a considerare solo il pompino o l'atto sessuale in se'...

te me scadresti dalle palle per tutto il pacchetto quindi e nun me va de attribui' percentuali al pompino nello scadimento dalle palle...

scusame ma oggi so' sfatigue'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Premessa*

Premetto che sto dalla parte di stermy!Capisco che il conte è cresciuto con un'altra mentalità,le corna su al nord sono una cosa naturale,vi sposate e dopo alcuni mesi volano cazzi e mutande!Noi al sud siamo cresciuti ed educati in maniera diversa!Ci credimao in alcuni valori,ci crediamo davvero,alla dignità,al rispetto della persona,anche alla fedeltà perchè no?Quindi è inutile che ci sfrangiate i coioni con queste filippiche sulle corna,io se dovessi scoprire la mia patner alle prese con altro cazzo prenderei serenamente un 'altra strada, punto!!Questione di dignità di fiducia,spessore della persona,ripeto capisco che per persone come il Conte tutto questo non conta un cazzo,posizione diverse ma non sbagliate quelle di oscuro e stermy!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' io considero sempre il pacchetto completo e non mi limitavo a considerare solo il pompino o l'atto sessuale in se'...
> 
> te me scadresti dalle palle per tutto il pacchetto quindi e nun me va de attribui' percentuali al pompino nello scadimento dalle palle...
> 
> ...


ma non mi puoi mettere alla stessa stregua un tizio che una sera cede all'avventura con un altro che ha l'amante da anni e vive una doppia vita.
capisci che il secondo mi fa rivedere tutto quello che ho passato giorno dopo giorno come falso.
u capisti??


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva non è la stessa cosa è ovvio,ma per stermy cmq son due cose INACCETTABILI,COME PER ME!!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva non è la stessa cosa è ovvio,ma per stermy cmq son due cose INACCETTABILI,COME PER ME!!:up:


buongiorno oscù:up:


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premetto che sto dalla parte di stermy!Capisco che il conte è cresciuto con un'altra mentalità,le corna su al nord sono una cosa naturale,vi sposate e dopo alcuni mesi volano cazzi e mutande!Noi al sud siamo cresciuti ed educati in maniera diversa!Ci credimao in alcuni valori,ci crediamo davvero,alla dignità,al rispetto della persona,anche alla fedeltà perchè no?Quindi è inutile che ci sfrangiate i coioni con queste filippiche sulle corna,io se dovessi scoprire la mia patner alle prese con altro cazzo prenderei serenamente un 'altra strada, punto!!Questione di dignità di fiducia,spessore della persona,ripeto capisco che per persone come il Conte tutto questo non conta un cazzo,posizione diverse ma non sbagliate quelle di oscuro e stermy!!


Perdonami,ma di donne ed uomini infedeli ne ho conosciuti anche di meridionalissimi


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Ciaò compà,strana gente questi del nord vero?


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Infatti parlavo di valori......infedeli sono ovunque!Ma è un infedeltà diversa,Al sud tradiscono sapendo di fare una cosa non esatta,al nord tradiscono con naturalezza...è nell'ordine delle cose!!


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di valori......infedeli sono ovunque!Ma è un infedeltà diversa,Al sud tradiscono sapendo di fare una cosa non esatta,al nord tradiscono con naturalezza...è nell'ordine delle cose!!


boh sarà che Spezia non è profondo Nord........ma non ho mai notato nessun reale diverso atteggiamento verso il tradimento a seconda della provenienza.

semmai l'ho notato a seconda dell'approccio mentale.  ma qui si parla di QI,non di culture ancestrali


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

cmq la fedeltà, il rispetto sono valori in cui bisogna credere..... è inutile girarci intorno..... 
mezza volta è uguale a 100


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq la fedeltà, il rispetto sono valori in cui bisogna credere..... è inutile girarci intorno.....
> mezza volta è uguale a 100


e se uno non crede nella fedeltà assoluta,ma ha l'onestà intellettuale di renderlo nota a chi gli sta accanto non va bene?


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non mi puoi mettere alla stessa stregua un tizio che una sera cede all'avventura con un altro che ha l'amante da anni e vive una doppia vita.
> capisci che il secondo mi fa rivedere tutto quello che ho passato giorno dopo giorno come falso.
> u capisti??


per me sei una zoccola anche se hai smollato la mutanda solo per una sera...

se gia' l'hai smollata per due volte allora sei proprio troja e percio' fa' tu e poi te ne assumi le conseguenze...

ahahahah


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se uno non crede nella fedeltà assoluta,ma ha l'onestà intellettuale di renderlo nota a chi gli sta accanto non va bene?


Ciao

la fedeltà ... per come la vedo io ... sta tra quello che dici e fai ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se uno non crede nella fedeltà assoluta,ma ha l'onestà intellettuale di renderlo nota a chi gli sta accanto non va bene?


l'importante è che stia bene anche all'altro! 
ogni coppia è libera di vivere come meglio crede...basta essere sempre onesti


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se uno non crede nella fedeltà assoluta,ma ha l'onestà intellettuale di renderlo nota a chi gli sta accanto non va bene?


e chi sarebbe sto coglione?

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'importante è che stia bene anche all'altro!
> ogni coppia è libera di vivere come meglio crede...basta essere sempre onesti


devo interpretarlo come un sì?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di valori......infedeli sono ovunque!Ma è un infedeltà diversa,Al sud tradiscono sapendo di fare una cosa non esatta,al nord tradiscono con naturalezza...è nell'ordine delle cose!!


non credo.....
tutto il mondo è paese ormai....

vado fuori tema o forse no....
alla classica domanda perchè si tradisce ci sono svariate risposte gia dette e ridette...ad ognuno il suo insomma...

però secondo me...
ai tempi di oggi...
aumentando le occasioni...avendocele per come dire a portata di mano...(mentre un tempo no...)
aumentano le corna...

e poi le coppie..anzi le persone icludo anche me stessa certo...
abbiamo come si dice dalle mie parti il "culo troppo pieno..."
abbiamo piu di quello che avevano i nostri nonni e ne vogliamo sempre di piu...
ci lamentiamo sempre..per cose anche banali...
(parlo delle attenzioni regalini...routine libertà...e tutto quanto gia abbondantemente detto)
una volta mica era così....
una volta il primo pensiero era quello di portare il pane a tavola crescere i figli ,poterli mandare a scuola ecc ecc...
adesso ci sono le tate che li tengono mentre noi(parlo in generale eh?!)facciamo le nostre cose...

a proposito di questo poi..ieri riflettevo su una persona...
un senegalese che lavora da noi...
un ragazzo buono bravo e grande lavoratore...
è stato lontano dalla famiglia e dalla fidanzata 4 anni...
mandava soldi a casa..
adesso si sono sposati e lei è qui
vivono in un piccolo appartamento lui,lei la madre di lei e il fratello...
non avranno intimità(anche se la trovaneranno credo)
non hanno una vita agiata...
eppure ha sempre il sorriso...è felice che la sua donna sia qui...
adesso hanno un bimbo un cioccolatino bellissimo...

riflettevo...
lui è felice per poco...poco per me..ma per lui è tantissimo...

le famiglie invece si sfasciano e si arrovellano per cosa???
si magari qualcuna avrà problemi seri..
ma altre??
tutto parte magari da una piccola misera incomprensione...dalla mancanza di qualcosa che a guardar bene non è poi così importante
come la tizia che ha tradito il marito perchè voleva mettere pepe....
quella che vuole la boccata d'aria fresca...


stiamo troppo bene.....e ci lamentiamo...sempre...
e da qui....il resto




spero di essermi spiegata...


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo interpretarlo come un sì?


si, ma trovami chi accetterebbe una condizione simile


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma trovami chi accetterebbe una condizione simile


uhmmmm..se vuoi esempi....credo sia sufficiente girare per i clubs priveè


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> uhmmmm..se vuoi esempi....credo sia sufficiente girare per i clubs priveè



è diverso! 
in quel caso sono giochi sessuali che stanno bene ad entrambi...e si fanno insieme!

io intendevo dire trovami una persona che accetti di saperti infedele ....


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non credo.....
> tutto il mondo è paese ormai....
> 
> vado fuori tema o forse no....
> ...



Brava Annuccia: hai fatto centro e ti spiegata super-bene!:up:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> uhmmmm..se vuoi esempi....credo sia sufficiente girare per i clubs priveè


ma quello è un altro discorso......
li entrambi "scambiano "il proprio corpo con quello di un altro...

ma deve appunto essere voluto da entrambi....quello è un gioco insomma...
non parlerei di tradimento...

il tradimento è altro...

e potrebbe colpire anche loro....mica è un antidoto?


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è diverso!
> in quel caso sono giochi sessuali che stanno bene ad entrambi...e si fanno insieme!
> 
> io intendevo dire trovami una persona che accetti di saperti infedele ....


ad esempio....un uomo cosciente della propria impotenza.

oppure una donna che non ha appettiti sessuali,pur essendo fisicamente sanissima.

ti potranno sembrare casi estremi,ma per chi ha avuto modo di frequentare dei tribunali,non è così assurdo da immaginare


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma siamo sempre lì, sterminatore...c'è tradimento e tradimento.
> ne abbiamo letti alcuni che veramente potevamo paragonarli ad un lutto perché la scoperta di anni di inganni ti destabilizzano e mettono in discussione tutta la tua vita.
> ma altra cosa è un tradimento di poco conto...sempre doloroso ma non credo che ci sia paragone



E' così Minerva, c'è tradimento e tradimento, lo dico sempre anch'io e ne sono convinta.
Ma capisco anche che si tratta comunque sempre di una cosa troppo grossa e comprendo perfettamente chi non ci passa sopra...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma quello è un altro discorso......
> li entrambi "scambiano "il proprio corpo con quello di un altro...
> 
> ma deve appunto essere voluto da entrambi....quello è un gioco insomma...
> ...


sì certo,deve essere voluto da entrambi...non l'avevo specificato?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciaò compà,strana gente questi del nord vero?


eh si amico mio, ma come hai giustamente evidenziato, loro le corna le hanno nel DNA, la storia ce lo insegna :up:


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non credo.....
> tutto il mondo è paese ormai....
> 
> vado fuori tema o forse no....
> ...


Anche i furti e le rapine se fanno oggi piu' di ieri...

sei fatalista e ce passi subito sopra pure se te rubano la macchina o in casa specialmente i tuoi ricordi?

ammetto che e' una bella filosofia pero' da' al cazzo lo stesso...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad esempio....un uomo cosciente della propria impotenza.
> 
> oppure una donna che non ha appettiti sessuali,pur essendo fisicamente sanissima.
> 
> ti potranno sembrare casi estremi,ma per chi ha avuto modo di frequentare dei tribunali,non è così assurdo da immaginare


appunto...sono casi estremi!

(per mia sfortuna i tribunali li frequento per lavoro)


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto...sono casi estremi!
> 
> (per mia sfortuna i tribunali li frequento per lavoro)


e allora saprai che la realtà è molto più immaginifica della fantasia


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e allora saprai che la realtà è molto più immaginifica della fantasia


questo è vero...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non diciamo cazzate...
> 
> a tutti mediamente da' tremendamente al cazzo essere traditi.... abbozzi per 1001 motivi anche solo perche' magari da solo/a non riesci a starci ed allora per non sentirti una merda senza spina dorsale rimuovi, o come fa annuccia che nun ce pensa o glije dai 10 mani de pittura di un altro colore, perche' se effettivamente volessi elaborare correttamente, volessi vedere le cose per come vanno viste, l'unica e' sfankulare...



Perché secondo te una persona da sola non riesce a stare...
non è che se sfankulizzo chi mi tradisce sono destinata all'esilio ...
ce n'è di gente in giro per il mondo...


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Perché secondo te una persona da sola non riesce a stare*...
> non è che se sfankulizzo chi mi tradisce sono destinata all'esilio ...
> ce n'è di gente in giro per il mondo...


per alcune persone è cosi! purtroppo.....


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Signori parliamo di due cose diverse!Concordo ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti!Io pur cosapevole della diversità e le varie tipologie di tradimento farei fatica ad accettarlo punto!Poi, sia un pompino o una serie di 127 inculate mi cambia poco!Cmq non accetterei!


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e allora saprai che la realtà è molto più immaginifica della fantasia


ma che ci siano pochi casi reali di sciroccati cio' non t'autorizza ad estenderli a tutto il cucuzzaro...

per fortuna so' ancora 4 gatti e non costituiscono la norma...


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché secondo te una persona da sola non riesce a stare...
> non è che se sfankulizzo chi mi tradisce sono destinata all'esilio ...
> ce n'è di gente in giro per il mondo...


Parecchi nun ce la fanno proprio a stare da soli vuoi emotivamente vuoi finanziariamente e quindi e' normale e ricorrente spolverare motivi piu' "alti" per giustificare la non mollata degli ormeggi...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Parecchi nun ce la fanno proprio a stare da soli vuoi emotivamente vuoi finanziariamente e quindi e' normale e ricorrente spolverare motivi piu' "alti" per giustificare la non mollata degli ormeggi...
> 
> ahahahah



emotivamente ti dico che non si ha paura di restare soli....
è piu quel senso di fallimento agli occhi dei figli...sfasciare la famiglia...
se molte persone tentano di recuperare lo fanno principalmente per questi motivi non per loro stessi...
non si getta tutto nel cesso subito..poi dipende dal tipo di problemi ovvio...
se si litiga da mattina a sera
se ci si mena
se prorpio non va...amen

io non ho mai avuto paura di restare sola..anche perchè sola non sarei..ho mia figlia tanti amici..la mia casa...
mi farebbe star male quel senso di fallimento...di finito...no l'essere sola- senza- marito...o senza un uomo...

per quanto riguarda i problemi finanziari beh è vero che ci sono uomini che non potrebbero ne ora e ne mai pagare gli alimenti e permettersi una separazione...
ma poi ci arrivano lo stesso...
una soluzione la si trova anche li...


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> emotivamente ti dico che non si ha paura di restare soli....
> è piu quel senso di fallimento agli occhi dei figli...sfasciare la famiglia...
> se molte persone tentano di recuperare lo fanno principalmente per questi motivi non per loro stessi...
> non si getta tutto nel cesso subito..poi dipende dal tipo di problemi ovvio...
> ...


cioe' ti da' al cazzo solo il pensiero di aver fallito e di non voler fare la figura con tua figlia...manco lo schifo che il tuo uomo ha ciulato con un'altra...quindi dignita', autostima e rispetto li vedo a molla di mutanda...s'allungano e s'accorciano alla bisogna...

ahahahah

ma quant cazzate annu', tua figlia mica te potra' mai rinfacciare che sei una fallita perche' hai sfasciato la tua famiglia, anche perche' la colpa la dovrebbe attribuire a tuo marito...che c'entri tu?

ed anzi quando avra' l'eta' della ragione apprezzera' di piu' una madre che ha avuto la dignita' de sfankula' il marito piuttosto che aver abbozzato...

gesu' gesu'...

ahahahah


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

non è il problema di stare da soli ... almeno nel mio caso ...

ma quella complicità ...

quelle risate sfrenate ...

discussioni fino a tarda notte ...

quelli sguardi ...

il parlare la stessa lingua su cose importanti ... 

... eravamo una coppia accesa ... molto viva ... 

un'intesa del genere si costruisce ... si alimenta col sentimento ... 

poi, cancellare tutto ... perché c'è stato il medioevo nella coppia? ... 

difficile cavolo ... proprio difficile ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ci siano pochi casi reali di sciroccati cio' non t'autorizza ad estenderli a tutto il cucuzzaro...
> 
> per fortuna so' ancora 4 gatti e non costituiscono la norma...


mica tanto 4 gatti......


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica tanto 4 gatti......


vabbe' su almeno 50milioni d'italiani adulti per te qualche migliaio di sciroccati so' assai e fanno tendenza??


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Posso*

Adesso son consapevole che sarò aggredito....!Io non riesco a digerire un tradimento anche per motivi fisici,pensare di infilare qualcosa di mio dove qualcun'altro ha infilato qualcosa di suo mi blocca!!Che ci devo fare?


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso son consapevole che sarò aggredito....!Io non riesco a digerire un tradimento anche per motivi fisici,pensare di infilare qualcosa di mio dove qualcun'altro ha infilato qualcosa di suo mi blocca!!Che ci devo fare?




Oscuro, scherzi, ma che aggredito!
E' una delle cose più pazzesche che si possa digerire, forse per un uomo è anche peggio, mi sa che non ce la farei neanche io se fossi un maschio.
Mi sa che la manderei ad esplorare marte a calci nel culo.
Ora le donne diranno cosa c'è di diverso?
Ma qualcosina c'è...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' su almeno 50milioni d'italiani adulti per te qualche migliaio di sciroccati so' assai e fanno tendenza??


se il trend è a crescere sì.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, scherzi, ma che aggredito!
> E' una delle cose più pazzesche che si possa digerire, forse per un uomo è anche peggio, mi sa che non ce la farei neanche io se fossi un maschio.
> Mi sa che la manderei ad esplorare marte a calci nel culo.
> *Ora le donne diranno cosa c'è di diverso?
> * Ma qualcosina c'è...


...stavo giusto per domandartelo


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso son consapevole che sarò aggredito....!Io non riesco a digerire un tradimento anche per motivi fisici,pensare di infilare qualcosa di mio dove qualcun'altro ha infilato qualcosa di suo mi blocca!!Che ci devo fare?


nulla di che.   hai dei tuoi principi e li segui.  il che va benissimo


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Si,ma quello che ho scritto va oltre!!Forse son infantile,forse possessivo io non saprei,è una questione fisica!!!


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma quello che ho scritto va oltre!!Forse son infantile,forse possessivo io non saprei,è una questione fisica!!!



io la penso come te.... è più forte di me...


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

E non farei tutta sta diferenza fra uomo e donna....!Bho....!!


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso son consapevole che sarò aggredito....!Io non riesco a digerire un tradimento anche per motivi fisici,pensare di infilare qualcosa di mio dove qualcun'altro ha infilato qualcosa di suo mi blocca!!Che ci devo fare?


io lo schifo massimo lo provo a pensa' de baciarla dopo che ha fatto un pompino ad uno con magari eiaculazione in bocca ed ingoio incorporato...

maro'....ma comm'sefa'...

puah...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non farei tutta sta diferenza fra uomo e donna....!Bho....!!


esatto! io mi ricordo che quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradito non mi doveva proprio toccare! 
non volevo nemmeno che mi baciasse...


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

A me fa più schifo quello che ho scritto,ma fa schifo anche ciò che hai scritto tu!!


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il trend è a crescere sì.


non ho ancora capito se fai il coglione perche' lo sei sul serio o stai ancora studiando...

ahahahah

oggi gli scambisti sono ancora considerati sciroccati e depravati al punto che te lo ammettono magari qua di esserlo ma nella vita reale se ne guardano bene perche' sarebbero schifati da tutti, percio' co' sto ritmo infinitesimale ora che diventano massa critica de decine de milioni de persone solo in Italy te sei morto 200 vorte...


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me fa più schifo quello che ho scritto,ma fa schifo anche ciò che hai scritto tu!!


e' na' bella lotta Oscu'...

ri-maro' e ri-puah...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito se fai il coglione perche' lo sei sul serio o stai ancora studiando...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> *oggi gli scambisti sono ancora considerati sciroccati e depravati al punto *che te lo ammettono magari qua di esserlo ma nella vita reale se ne guardano bene perche' sarebbero schifati da tutti, percio' co' sto ritmo infinitesimale ora che diventano massa critica de decine de milioni de persone solo in Italy te sei morto 200 vorte...


ma sei sicuro?
a guardare certi servizi sono veramente in tanti e di tutte le età ed estrazioni sociali


----------



## Diletta (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...stavo giusto per domandartelo



Non so dire Minerva, il fatto fisico mi disturba eccome, ma posso superarlo.
L'offesa, l'aver distrutto l'idea che avevo di noi sono ferite enormi che torneranno fuori ancora per tanto, forse per sempre e sono peggiori.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so dire Minerva, il fatto fisico mi disturba eccome, ma posso superarlo.
> L'offesa, l'aver distrutto l'idea che avevo di noi sono ferite enormi che torneranno fuori ancora per tanto, forse per sempre e sono peggiori.


ma concordo con te...però per l'ennesima volta ti leggo "dalla parte dell'uomo" .


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

a me sono tutte le altre cose che hanno dato fastidio ...

i passaggi che hanno portato all'atto ...

le scelte ... i comportamenti ... i coinvolgimenti ... le bugie ... 

... il vivere una finzione ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito se fai il coglione perche' lo sei sul serio o stai ancora studiando...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> oggi gli scambisti sono ancora considerati sciroccati e depravati al punto che te lo ammettono magari qua di esserlo ma nella vita reale se ne guardano bene perche' sarebbero schifati da tutti, percio' co' sto ritmo infinitesimale ora che diventano massa critica de decine de milioni de persone solo in Italy te sei morto 200 vorte...


eh sì infatti in Italia per trovare un club priveè devi girare per giorni e giorni.......:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro?
> a guardare certi servizi sono veramente in tanti e di tutte le età ed estrazioni sociali


a parte che nei servizi che ho visto io se mettono le mascherine per nun farse riconosce a riprova perlomeno d'esse consapevoli d'esse sciroccati,...ahahahah

pero' con quel tanti riuscite a censirli?

su una popolazione de 60 milioni io esagero con l'1% ...

per voi e' gia' massa critica e denota che l'Italia e' gia' andata a puttane?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a parte che nei servizi che ho visto io se mettono le mascherine per nun farse riconosce a riprova perlomeno d'esse consapevoli d'esse sciroccati,...ahahahah
> 
> pero' con quel tanti riuscite a censirli?
> 
> ...


non lo so...lo dici sempre tu


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh sì infatti in Italia per trovare un club priveè devi girare per giorni e giorni.......:rotfl:


ma che cazzo c'entra che i locali se trovano facilmente anche se tutto sto gran numero de locali lo vedi solo nei tuoi sogni...

sara' qualche centinaio IN TUTTA ITALIA....

rapportali come numero di abitue' alla popolazione e dimostri de non scrive solo pe' fa' fa' ginnastica alle dita...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra che i locali se trovano facilmente anche se tutto sto gran numero de locali lo vedi solo nei tuoi sogni...
> 
> sara' qualche centinaio IN TUTTA ITALIA....
> 
> ...


ti 6 risposto da solo...se sono già centinaia quando fino a pochi anni fa erano decine.......


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so...lo dici sempre tu


e' un altro andare a puttane...ahahahah

"preferisco" che la moglie s'offre ad uno e col maritozzo che rimane ignaro piuttosto che uno sciroccato l'offre a n'artro pe' gode' anziche' giustamente soffri' le pene dell'inferno...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti 6 risposto da solo...se sono già centinaia quando fino a pochi anni fa erano decine.......


ao' ma stiamo ancora a livelli risibili....e poi non e' garantita l'escalation, magari arrivi ad un livello e se ferma il fenomeno come puo' anche regredire da solo perche' schifati in pieno...ahahahah

a meno che te non sei un altro sciroccato senza saperlo che tra qualche mese comincera' a godere solo vedendo la moglie scopare un altro...

sei cosi' a rischio?

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' ma stiamo ancora a livelli risibili....e poi non e' garantita l'escalation, magari arrivi ad un livello e se ferma il fenomeno come puo' anche regredire da solo perche' schifati in pieno...ahahahah
> 
> a meno che te non sei un altro sciroccato senza saperlo che tra qualche mese comincera' a godere solo vedendo la moglie scopare un altro...
> 
> ...


mai viste perversioni sessuali regredire da sole


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai viste perversioni sessuali regredire da sole


ha parlato Sigmund...

ahahahah

ao' la maggior parte dice che ce va per noia e vuol provare emozioni nuove, mica ce metti la firma che poi continui a vita sto schifo...

e considera pure che una buona fetta de scambisti ce porta na mignotta anziche' la moglie o la fidanzata che giustamente li sfankula con due di picche a nastro...

percio'...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ha parlato Sigmund...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


....perciò resta il fatto che il trend è in crescita,i locali sono sempre di più e se fossi in Monti punterei su quelli per scoprire un bel giro di evasione fiscale di tutti i tipi,anche quelle più creative.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, scherzi, ma che aggredito!
> E' una delle cose più pazzesche che si possa digerire, forse per un uomo è anche peggio, mi sa che non ce la farei neanche io se fossi un maschio.
> Mi sa che la manderei ad esplorare marte a calci nel culo.
> Ora le donne diranno cosa c'è di diverso?
> Ma qualcosina c'è...


Invece farsi infilare qualcosa da qualcuno che l'ha infilato da altre parti é diverso?
Diletta ti prego basta con sti discorsi


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece farsi infilare qualcosa da qualcuno che l'ha infilato da altre parti é diverso?
> Diletta ti prego basta con sti discorsi


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te non hai un cazzo de dignita' come dovresti soffri' alla scoperta delle corna?
> 
> io se finissi cornuto sarei perduto solo se accettassi tale schifo, non vedo perche' non accettandolo e sfankulando dovrei sempre crogiolarmi dell'essere un cornuto...
> 
> ...


Ma amico mio...
Io sono cornuto dal lontano 1998 eh?
Galeotto fu il corso che faceva al sabato no?
Pensa che cretino di marito...manda sua moglie a fare un corso per due anni al sabato...
Tutti i sabati via da mattina a sera...cose solo sue...uno spazio tutto per sè...amici e amiche solo sue...
ecc..ecc..ecc....
Ma porc...porc....che cojon che so sta a permettere alla donna...uno spazio suo...
Ma credimi non ho provato nessun dolore...anzi mi si è scatenata in testa na lussuria spaventosa...
E ci ho dato dentro una notte intera...

Ma figurati se sono così stupido da sfanculare...mia moglie...per na faccenda de corna...
Io?

ahahahaahahahah

Io?

ahahahahaahah

Mica si è innamorata di un altro eh? Che non sia sè stessa eh?

ahahahahaahah

Tu non hai mai capito che quella volta feci il colpo da 90 eh?

QUale altra donna mi avrebbe permesso di fare tutto ciò che voglio con chi voglio, come lo voglio e quando lo voglio?

ahahahahaahahahahahah

Capissi a me...
Tra can non se se magna eh?

Io ho solo rinunciato ad un piccolo bene...per un bene maggiore no?

:corna::corna::corna::corna::corna::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' io considero sempre il pacchetto completo e non mi limitavo a considerare solo il pompino o l'atto sessuale in se'...
> 
> te me scadresti dalle palle per tutto il pacchetto quindi e nun me va de attribui' percentuali al pompino nello scadimento dalle palle...
> 
> ...


Si perchè a te il pompino no...
Ma ad un altro si...

ahahahaahahahaha

E poi te dice...
Ma caro non ti ho tradito non c'è stata penetrazion...no?

Dai caro dammi un bacio...
Mica mi sono fatta venire in bocca eh?
Non ti tradirei mai no?

Un maritino come te...

ahahahaahahahahaha

Ma maritino stermy...tu sei mio marito eh?
A te il pompino non lo fo perchè sarebbe mancarti di rispetto no?
Tu sei mio marito, mio signore e padrone, tu hai diritto di controllarmi il cellulare no?

Dai su sono le donnacce che fanno i pompini...perchè è meno coinvolgente emotivamente no?
Fai finta di ciucciare un calippo...insomma dei un dito in bocca...ma ti pare ?

A te che sei mio marito concedo la fritola no?
Scordatelo un pompino non sono la tua puttana eh? ma la mugliera no?

ahahahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premetto che sto dalla parte di stermy!Capisco che il conte è cresciuto con un'altra mentalità,le corna su al nord sono una cosa naturale,vi sposate e dopo alcuni mesi volano cazzi e mutande!Noi al sud siamo cresciuti ed educati in maniera diversa!Ci credimao in alcuni valori,ci crediamo davvero,alla dignità,al rispetto della persona,anche alla fedeltà perchè no?Quindi è inutile che ci sfrangiate i coioni con queste filippiche sulle corna,io se dovessi scoprire la mia patner alle prese con altro cazzo prenderei serenamente un 'altra strada, punto!!Questione di dignità di fiducia,spessore della persona,ripeto capisco che per persone come il Conte tutto questo non conta un cazzo,posizione diverse ma non sbagliate quelle di oscuro e stermy!!


A me sembra che le donne del sud siano più calienti di quelle del nord...
Solo che sono più furbe a non farsi sgamare...no?
A me sembra che o noi ci adeguiamo alla mentalità paritaria delle nostre donne...o ci sfanculizzano eh?
Compagni alla pari...
No tu maschio riverito in quanto maschio...e noi tue servette no?
Il delitto d'onore...no?
La lupara bianca....

Un conto è privilegiare la fedeltà.
Un conto è tenere una moglie chiusa in gabbia perchè hai paura che gli amici possano guardarti per la strada e chiamarti cornuto eh?
QUella non è amore della fedeltà...ma paura delle corna no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Parecchi nun ce la fanno proprio a stare da soli vuoi emotivamente vuoi finanziariamente e quindi e' normale e ricorrente spolverare motivi piu' "alti" per giustificare la non mollata degli ormeggi...
> 
> ahahahah


Ma tu come faresti da solo?
E chi te lava le mutande?
Ohi sei maschio eh?
Non donna...
Sono lavori da donna no?

E chi ti cucina?

ahahahahaahahah

Li conosco i tipi come te...
Capita qualcosa alla moglie...sono come pulcini bagnati...mancano sanno lustrarsi le scarpe...

ahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non c'è che dire sono scelte che si fanno nella vita......e non è detto che in un altro momento, in un'altra fase la scelta sarebbe stata la stessa.
> Che poi quando il tradito scopre le corna, che fa ? cerca di "salvare" il rapporto, rimettere insieme i cocci.....insomma fa cose che hanno a che fare con qualcosa che si è rotto o qualcuno che sta male.
> In definitiva sono sempre casini e fatiche sia se si manda tutto a p...... sia se si aggiusta....... e che p.... tocca sempre lavorà uffffffffff.......................


Io non ho cercato di salvare il rapporto. Io ho cercato di salvare me stessa, vale a dire di uscire dal gorgo delle paure e delle emotività, di mettermi in una posizione nella quale poter anche decidere in modo razionale. Non stava a me salvare il rapporto, ma a NOI. Io la mia parte l'ho fatta come descritto sopra... perchè se non fossi riuscita a recuperare me stessa non ci sarebbe stato futuro sicuramente per la coppia... ma lui ha lavorato parallelamente, la sua parte di fatica, la sua parte di lacrime... ma soprattutto la sua parte di desiderio di non perdermi, di fiducia e di speranza. Se non avessi visto quella... avrei mollato da tempo. E non posso dire che ne siamo fuori. Ci stiamo provando... NOI.


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma concordo con te...però per l'ennesima volta ti leggo "dalla parte dell'uomo" .



No, ma che dalla parte dell'uomo.
A me gli uomini, ora come ora, non li voglio vedere neanche dipinti!!:scared:


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece farsi infilare qualcosa da qualcuno che l'ha infilato da altre parti é diverso?
> Diletta ti prego basta con sti discorsi




Ascolta Farfalla, basta con sti discorsi lo devi dire non solo a me, ma a tutte quelle che, come me, sono ancora accanto a dei fedifraghi.
Evidentemente, se ci sono ancora vuol dire che quello che hai scritto nella prima riga, pur essendo disgustoso, può, alla lunga, essere superato...(forse).
Già è pazzesco per noi, per un uomo è ancora più improbabile, chiedilo pure agli esponenti maschili che conosci...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Farfalla, basta con sti discorsi lo devi dire non solo a me, ma a tutte quelle che, come me, sono ancora accanto a dei fedifraghi.
> Evidentemente, se ci sono ancora vuol dire che quello che hai scritto nella prima riga, pur essendo disgustoso, può, alla lunga, essere superato...(forse).
> Già è pazzesco per noi, per un uomo è ancora più improbabile, chiedilo pure agli esponenti maschili che conosci...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> impossibile stare bene???
> adesso..sto bene...si è vero...
> da quando ho smesso di pensare a lei..a loro due,a quel che hanno fatto...da quando ho smesso sto bene..
> perchè il problema amiche mie di corna...è quello..."pensarci"...
> ...


Chi l'ha detto? io invidio chi non riesce a superare queste cose! E a sopportare come nulla fosse l'accaduto!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Farfalla, basta con sti discorsi lo devi dire non solo a me, ma a tutte quelle che, come me, sono ancora accanto a dei fedifraghi.
> Evidentemente, se ci sono ancora vuol dire che quello che hai scritto nella prima riga, pur essendo disgustoso, può, alla lunga, essere superato...(forse).
> Già è pazzesco per noi, per un uomo è ancora più improbabile, chiedilo pure agli esponenti maschili che conosci...


No diletta é molto diverso il tuo ragionamento da quello delle altre. Io non ho mai detto che un tratitore vada cacciato di casa. Ma tu difendi quadi tuo marito giustificandolo perché é un uomo e tutti gli uomini hanno certi istinti. Le donne invece no.
Non ho mai sentito annuccia sbri o altre fare lo stesso ragionamento.
Hanno perdonato e sono andate avanti e hanno tutta la mia stima ma non hanno cambiato atteggiamento verso il tradimento non hanno messo in conto che se il marito ha un prurito alla fine non é così geave basta che non si innamori.
Da donna mi infastidisce che gli uomini poverini é normale che abbiano certi istinti invece le donne non dovrebbero. Ripeto non c'è differenza nel pensare che il tuo uomo abbia fatto sesso con una donna o che l'abbia fatto la tua donna


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premetto che sto dalla parte di stermy!Capisco che il conte è cresciuto con un'altra mentalità,*le corna su al nord sono una cosa naturale*,vi sposate e dopo alcuni mesi volano cazzi e mutande!*Noi al sud siamo cresciuti ed educati in maniera diversa!Ci credimao in alcuni valori,ci crediamo davvero,alla dignità,al rispetto della persona,anche alla fedeltà perchè no?*Quindi è inutile che ci sfrangiate i coioni con queste filippiche sulle corna,io se dovessi scoprire la mia patner alle prese con altro cazzo prenderei serenamente un 'altra strada, punto!!Questione di dignità di fiducia,spessore della persona,ripeto capisco che per persone come il Conte tutto questo non conta un cazzo,posizione diverse ma non sbagliate quelle di oscuro e stermy!!




Grazie Oscuro per queste parole, da oggi risponderò così....io sono cresciuta con valori e scusate se non mi ci ritrovo in questo mondo naturale!


----------



## Diletta (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No diletta é molto diverso il tuo ragionamento da quello delle altre. Io non ho mai detto che un tratitore vada cacciato di casa. Ma tu difendi quadi tuo marito giustificandolo perché é un uomo e tutti gli uomini hanno certi istinti. Le donne invece no.
> Non ho mai sentito annuccia sbri o altre fare lo stesso ragionamento.
> Hanno perdonato e sono andate avanti e hanno tutta la mia stima ma non hanno cambiato atteggiamento verso il tradimento non hanno messo in conto che se il marito ha un prurito alla fine non é così geave basta che non si innamori.
> Da donna mi infastidisce che gli uomini poverini é normale che abbiano certi istinti invece le donne non dovrebbero. Ripeto non c'è differenza nel pensare che il tuo uomo abbia fatto sesso con una donna o che l'abbia fatto la tua donna




Ma forse stai andando un po' fuori del seminato...

Si stava parlando nello specifico di impossibilità a superare l'evento fisico, in pratica l'idea che il tuo lui abbia fatto certe cose con una che non sei tu.
Il mio ragionamento era che se ci sono delle donne avviate al cammino della ricostruzione e che perseverano nella loro scelta, questo vuol dire una cosa sola:

che il fatto puramente fisico, sebbene scabrosissimo da superare (soprattutto per le immagini che ti proietta la mente di loro due...) può anche essere bypassato.
Per gli uomini, questo è uno scalino più tosto da affrontare, mentre riescono un po' meglio a digerire le frasi alla cazzo che si sono scambiati i fedifraghi, tanto per fare un esempio. 

E' una questione di atteggiamento mentale e gli uomini che intervengono sul forum penso che te lo confermerebbero in larga scala.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma forse stai andando un po' fuori del seminato...
> 
> Si stava parlando nello specifico di impossibilità a superare l'evento fisico, in pratica l'idea che il tuo lui abbia fatto certe cose con una che non sei tu.
> Il mio ragionamento era che se ci sono delle donne avviate al cammino della ricostruzione e che perseverano nella loro scelta, questo vuol dire una cosa sola:
> ...


E io ribadisco che secondo me non c'è differenza...simy per esempio ha detto che aveva schifo di essere toccata. 
Tu metti il tradimento di un uomo su un piano diverso rispetto a qyello di una donna, io no.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io ribadisco che secondo me *zanon c'è differen*...simy per esempio ha detto che aveva schifo di essere toccata.
> Tu metti il tradimento di un uomo su un piano diverso rispetto a qyello di una donna, io no.


scusa la differenza di cui parli....
se non ho capito male perchè non ho letto tutto
e tra il tradimento per sesso e il tradimento per altro..tipo amore,infatuazione ecc ecc...?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa la differenza di cui parli....
> se non ho capito male perchè non ho letto tutto
> e tra il tradimento per sesso e il tradimento per altro..tipo amore,infatuazione ecc ecc...?


No diletta da un peso diverso al tradimento di un uomo a quello di una donna soprattutto dal lato fisico e dalla reazione del partner. Per me non é così


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No diletta da un peso diverso al tradimento di un uomo a quello di una donna soprattutto dal lato fisico e dalla reazione del partner. Per me non é così



ah
non avevo capito niente...bene



entrambi tradiscono...
il tuo uomo ti tradisce con un'altra donna che magari a sua volta tradisce il marito...e tu tradisci tuo marito con un uomo che tradisce sua moglie...nemmeno io darei un peso diverso....
mi darebbero fastidio "le motivazioni"

l'unica differenza forse sta che l'uomo reagisce peggio della donna quando si ritrova cornuto...ma mica possiamo fare una statistica...


è un discorso troppo lungo e credo senza fine....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ah
> non avevo capito niente...bene
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia scritto lo stesso pensiero di diletta, farfalla invece sostiene esattamente il contrario, che non c'è differenza, tra come vive il tradimento l'uomo e la donna!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma forse stai andando un po' fuori del seminato...
> 
> Si stava parlando nello specifico di impossibilità a superare l'evento fisico, in pratica l'idea che il tuo lui abbia fatto certe cose con una che non sei tu.
> Il mio ragionamento era che se ci sono delle donne avviate al cammino della ricostruzione e che perseverano nella loro scelta, questo vuol dire una cosa sola:
> ...


Io per primo.
Te la dico da uomo.
In teoria a noi andrebbe bene io posso fare quel che mi pare con le altre.
Mia moglie no.

La prova del nove?
COme mai le traditrici hanno paura di dire certe cose al marito?

L'idea che lei abbia goduto tramite un altro...ci fa male...

Poi sentiamo il parere degli altri traditi.

Ma proprio leggendo il ofrum sono molto persuaso che il tradimento sia percepito diversamente da uomo e donna no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia scritto lo stesso pensiero di diletta, farfalla invece sostiene esattamente il contrario, che non c'è differenza, tra come vive il tradimento l'uomo e la donna!


Farfalla ha una componente molto maschile nella sua personalità e questo le fa credere di riuscire a capire come realmente pensa un uomo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farfalla ha una componente molto maschile nella sua personalità e questo le fa credere di riuscire a capire come realmente pensa un uomo.


no, pensa (come me) che sia diletta a giustificare esageratamente il comportamento maschile come codice genetico imprescindibile negli istinti prevalenti sulla ragione



:singleeye:che ho detto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, pensa (come me) che sia diletta a giustificare esageratamente il comportamento maschile come codice genetico imprescindibile negli istinti prevalenti sulla ragione
> 
> 
> 
> :singleeye:che ho detto?


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, pensa (come me) che sia diletta a giustificare esageratamente il comportamento maschile come codice genetico imprescindibile negli istinti prevalenti sulla ragione
> 
> 
> 
> :singleeye:che ho detto?


Beh ci sono uomini che hanno forte interesse per il sesso...
E uomini che ne hanno pochissimo...no?

Diletta parla del comportamento maschile così come lo ha conosciuto...
No?

Ma mi pare che sia molto realista nelle sue considerazioni...

Piuttosto se solo tu sapessi come sono diversi certi mariti quando sono con la moglie e quando la moglie non c'è...che ti spareresti un colpo in testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ci sono uomini che hanno forte interesse per il sesso...
> E uomini che ne hanno pochissimo...no?
> 
> Diletta parla del comportamento maschile così come lo ha conosciuto...
> ...


rovinando il mio splendido taglio glamour?figuriamoci.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia scritto lo stesso pensiero di diletta, farfalla invece sostiene esattamente il contrario, che non c'è differenza, tra come vive il tradimento l'uomo e la donna!



sia l'uomo che la donna vivono lo stesso dramma interiore...
il dolore..il dispiacere non ha sesso...

la reazione credo sia diversa...
in genere l'uomo è un po piu possessivo della donna..
la donne secondo me riflette un po di piu sul come o sul motivo...l'uomo invece guarda solo il fatto...
credo..
poi dipende dalle persone..
dai rapporti..da quanto conosci il patner...


però ripeto...
è difficile tirare le somme...
ogni storia è a se...
e per tornare al discorso principale del 3D...

i tempi di recupero e il dispiacere dipendono dal "fatto accaduto"..dal peso che ha...
perchè ci sono tradiemnti e tradimenti...
un tradimento di anni e anni è piu difficile da sopportare e superare...
come nel caso di ferita in cui i due lavorano addirittura insieme...(ed è proprio questo l'ostacolo enorme che lei non riesce a superare...e come darle torto..)
nel caso di circe lei era la sua migliore amica....
il mio caso è molto piu banale rispetto...forse è anche per questo che sono riuscita a risollevarmi....

infatti giusto ieri riflettevo su questo...sono stat un po presuntuosa forse nei riguardi di chi soffre piu di me e diversamente da me...e me ne scuso

la ricostruzione dipende dall'entità del danno...un po come le cose materiali insomma....


però restare a guardare la cosa distrutta e piangere non serve....
si inizia raccogliendo un piccolo mattone..spazzando via qualche rifiuto...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ci sono uomini che hanno forte interesse per il sesso...
> E uomini che ne hanno pochissimo...no?
> 
> Diletta parla del comportamento maschile così come lo ha conosciuto...
> ...


Ogni allusione a fatti e persone é puramente casuale ovviamente .....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni allusione a fatti e persone é puramente casuale ovviamente .....


Nessun riferimento sono asettico 
e parlo di discorsi da bar...
Dove vedi uomini che dicono...
Non mi interessa più il sesso con la moglie perchè lei non mi piace più...
E altri che dicono invece che se potessero si ciulerebbero anche na capra...

Ma ovvio quando ci sono donne...
Gli uomini non parlano così...

Poi liberissima di prenderla come vuoi...no?

Nella mia esperienza ho trovato molte donne che si lamentano del disinteresse sessuale dei loro mariti e appunto per questo si sono sentite giustificate a fare certe cose con il sottoscritto...

I matrimoni bianchi sono moltissimi...

Come esistono molte mogli che dopo aver figliato e dopo aver superato una certa età diventano poco o nulla disponibili al sesso...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun riferimento sono asettico
> e parlo di discorsi da bar...
> Dove vedi uomini che dicono...
> Non mi interessa più il sesso con la moglie perchè lei non mi piace più...
> ...


*
*è vero..io ne conosco alcune....zero intimità...
mi chiedo perchè....
è così bello....


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]è vero..io ne conosco alcune....zero intimità...
> mi chiedo perchè....
> è così bello....


io invece mi chiedo , per quanto possa essere bello, come possa bastare per rovinare matrimoni, vite e relazioni


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece mi chiedo , per quanto possa essere bello, come possa bastare per rovinare matrimoni, vite e relazioni


certo...
però...
mettiti nei panni di chi ti ama...sta con te....e tu...neghi tutte le volte...
tutte...
è triste....

un caro amico sposato da anni con un figlio grande deve pregare....supplicare...
alle volte lei dice si...
ma aggiunge"però fai presto..."
lui non la tradisce...
però sta male...
si sente un nulla...
la vorrebbe piu coinvolta...e con qusto non pretenderebbe mica completini sexy e giochi erotici..
ma fare l'amore 

anche se una volta le comprò un perzoma....e lei...
lo fece colare dal balcone(il perizoma)
ci sono casi e casi...

se è un periodo..se davvero si è stanchi....se ci sono dei motivi insomma certo non è giusto andarselaa cercare altrove...

però prendi un uomo come lui...
lui non la cerca altrove e questo lo so con certezza
però se
un giorno dovesse incontrare una donna un po piu dolce..calda..una donna normale poi...
e questa inizia a corteggiarlo...

mi dici un po come andrebbe a finire???


----------



## Diletta (28 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece mi chiedo , per quanto possa essere bello, come possa bastare per rovinare matrimoni, vite e relazioni




...me lo chiedo anch'io Minerva e molto spesso.


----------



## gas (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo...
> però...
> mettiti nei panni di chi ti ama...sta con te....e tu...neghi tutte le volte...
> tutte...
> ...


Andrebbe a finire come capita sovente, che le cade tra le braccia......
Comunque di donne che dopo avere partorito si raffreddano con il proprio uomo, ce ne sono un'infinità.


----------



## Diletta (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io ribadisco che secondo me non c'è differenza...simy per esempio ha detto che aveva schifo di essere toccata.
> Tu metti il tradimento di un uomo su un piano diverso rispetto a qyello di una donna, io no.




Ma siamo sempre in un campo dove non ci sono verità assolute, questo ci tenevo a dirlo e lo so bene che è così.
Si parlava di un approccio diverso tra uomo e donna, ma questo sempre in via generale: comprendo Simy ed è donna e quante ce ne saranno come lei. E' ovvio che se c'è questa aggravante insuperabile col tempo bisogna dare un taglio netto: è una condizione che mette fine al rapporto.
E non credere che alle altre vada molto più liscia...però, ribadisco che la reazione a immaginarsi certe cose (pazzesche) per un uomo sia ancora più difficile da digerire. 
Io la penso esattamente come il conte e se lo dice lui ci si può fidare.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma siamo sempre in un campo dove non ci sono verità assolute, questo ci tenevo a dirlo e lo so bene che è così.
> Si parlava di un approccio diverso tra uomo e donna, ma questo sempre in via generale: comprendo Simy ed è donna e quante ce ne saranno come lei. E' ovvio che se c'è questa aggravante insuperabile col tempo bisogna dare un taglio netto: è una condizione che mette fine al rapporto.
> E non credere che alle altre vada molto più liscia...però, ribadisco che la reazione a immaginarsi certe cose (pazzesche) per un uomo sia ancora più difficile da digerire.
> Io la penso esattamente come il conte e se lo dice lui ci si può fidare.


Allora Simy lo ha lasciato alla seconda volta no?
La prima lo ha beccato e lo ha perdonato.

Penso che anche tu o Annuccia fareste lo stesso alla seconda volta.

Diremo che i vostri mariti lo sanno benissimo e lo hanno capito benissimo no?
Non oso pensare a come sta quello di Circe.

Si è un campo dove non ci sono verità assolute, ma tutte le persone cercano di farsi la verità che più l' aiuta a stare bene e non si può condannarle per questo.

Diletta forse ti si dice che non tutti i maschi sono fatti in un certo modo.
Ma lo sai meglio di me...

Ma diremo la maggior parte siamo come tu ci hai descritto.
Ovvio...magari non ci piace venir visti così...
Ma se tutti gli uomini fossero in un certo modo...non avremo le strade piene di prostitute, non avremo certi problemi no?

Brucia da morire a donne come te o Annuccia perchè veramente siete state enormemente disponibili verso i vostri compagni, mentre magari vedete donne che hanno cresciuto i loro mariti a pane e cipolla e non sono state tradite.

Ma ci hai visti?
Bisogna anche saperci fare con le donne no?
Non hai idea di che circhi bisogna metter su...

Poi molti di noi...
Ottenuto quello che volevano...
Ciao bella...lasciami in pace che c'ho na moglie a casa.

Tu in buona sostanza dici a tuo marito...
Da ora in avanti stai attento come ti comporti perchè sei a serio rischio di perdermi...
E credimi filerà dritto perchè ci tiene da morire a te.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Andrebbe a finire come capita sovente, che le cade tra le braccia......
> Comunque di donne che dopo avere partorito si raffreddano con il proprio uomo, ce ne sono un'infinità.



io allora sono fatta al contrario...
quando ero incinta....ricordo che il desiderio era alle stelle
e ricordo quando il pancione arrivo ad un certo punto e quando il ginecologo mi vietò rappori perchè avevo qualche problema fu terribile per me...
poi partorì e dovetti cmq aspettare 40GIORNI.....
MA POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...
è vero che quando si diventa mamma il mondo cambia..
sei molto piu STANCA....
la notte dormi poco....
però un figlio mica ti uccide la voglia....
riduce un poco l'intimità per ovvi motivi...ma prima o poi va a nanna no?


----------



## Simy (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io ribadisco che secondo me non c'è differenza...*simy per esempio ha detto che aveva schifo di essere toccata. *
> Tu metti il tradimento di un uomo su un piano diverso rispetto a qyello di una donna, io no.


e lo confermo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma siamo sempre in un campo dove non ci sono verità assolute, questo ci tenevo a dirlo e lo so bene che è così.
> Si parlava di un approccio diverso tra uomo e donna, ma questo sempre in via generale: comprendo Simy ed è donna e quante ce ne saranno come lei. E' ovvio che se c'è questa aggravante insuperabile col tempo bisogna dare un taglio netto: è una condizione che mette fine al rapporto.
> E non credere che alle altre vada molto più liscia...però, ribadisco che la reazione a immaginarsi certe cose (pazzesche) per un uomo sia ancora più difficile da digerire.
> Io la penso esattamente come il conte e* se lo dice lui ci si può fidare*.


perchè??? la sua è una verità assoluta??? non credo! 

cmq Diletta....l'impressione che dai quando scrivi è che tu cerchi di giustificare gli atteggiamenti di tuo marito in quanto uomo! costruendo delle false "verità assolute" per trovare un appiglio per te che ti consenta di andare avanti.

questo è quello che percipisco io quando ti leggo!


----------



## gas (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io allora sono fatta al contrario...
> quando ero incinta....ricordo che il desiderio era alle stelle
> e ricordo quando il pancione arrivo ad un certo punto e quando il ginecologo mi vietò rappori perchè avevo qualche problema fu terribile per me...
> poi partorì e dovetti cmq aspettare 40GIORNI.....
> ...


Voi donne non siete tutte uguali, ho amici che hanno avuto un sacco di problemi con le rispettive compagne dopo che hanno partorito, mentre altri che non hanno visto nessun calo di desiderio da parte delle loro mogli. Per cui ritengo che sia molto soggettivo.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Voi donne non siete tutte uguali, ho amici che hanno avuto un sacco di problemi con le rispettive compagne dopo che hanno partorito, mentre altri che non hanno visto nessun calo di desiderio da parte delle loro mogli. Per cui* ritengo che sia molto soggettivo*.


ogni cosa..ogni esperienza..ogni perczione...
tutto è soggettivo....


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè??? la sua è una verità assoluta??? non credo!
> 
> cmq Diletta....l'impressione che dai quando scrivi è che tu cerchi di giustificare gli atteggiamenti di tuo marito in quanto uomo! costruendo delle false "verità assolute" per trovare un appiglio per te che ti consenta di andare avanti.
> 
> questo è quello che percipisco io quando ti leggo!


uffa..me lo riassumi il discorso d diletta per favore..ho perso il filo...
io non ho capito bene..


----------



## gas (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ogni cosa..ogni esperienza..ogni perczione...
> tutto è soggettivo....


Per quanto mi riguarda invece ha avuto un incremento del desiderio.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Voi donne non siete tutte uguali, ho amici che hanno avuto un sacco di problemi con le rispettive compagne dopo che hanno partorito, mentre altri che non hanno visto nessun calo di desiderio da parte delle loro mogli. Per cui ritengo che sia molto soggettivo.


Si gas...
Si dice va da una all'altra...
Ma fidati anche i bambini da svezzare vanno da uno all'altro...
C'è quello che dorme sempre e quello che non dorme mai...

Io ricordo quegli anni come se fossi stato messo fuori.
Ma siccome avevo tanto da fare nel lavoro mi dedicai a quello.

Ovvio sono cose che non si possono sapere prima no?
Che ne potevo sapere io?

Poi è facile fare i gay con il culo degli altri...
Ad esempio mia sorella si meravigliava delle lamentele delle altre madri...perchè in effetti la sua prima figlia era un angelo fin dalla cuna...

Mia sorella capì certe cose quando nacque il secondo no?
Ed era disperata...
Mia madre le disse...suvvia credimi tuo fratello era ben peggiore...sai?


----------



## gas (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si gas...
> Si dice va da una all'altra...
> Ma fidati anche i bambini da svezzare vanno da uno all'altro...
> C'è quello che dorme sempre e quello che non dorme mai...
> ...


Va bene, può subentrare un po di stanchezza in più, ma comunque non ti toglie il desiderio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Va bene, può subentrare un po di stanchezza in più, ma comunque non ti toglie il desiderio.


Ma che ne so...
Io so che lei non era più disponibile ai giochini e io non la vedevo più come donna ma solo come na specie di chioccia...
Poi quando volarono i rifiuti io li vissi come una cosa contro di me e agii prontamente di conseguenza.
Le cose si tirarono e io le dissi...ok me ne trovo un'altra.
Lei disse figuriamoci chi ti trovi tu...
E poi vide...
Ma questa è un' altra storia...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si gas...
> Si dice va da una all'altra...
> Ma fidati anche i bambini da svezzare vanno da uno all'altro...
> *C'è quello che dorme sempre e quello che non dorme mai*...
> ...


NON ME NE PARLARE CONTE...
mia figlia dormiva 3 ora a notte...
di giorno qualche pisolo....
tra una poppata e l'altra...
rifiutava il ciuccio...
voleva solo la tetta...
attaccata sempre...
l'allattamento è una cosa splendida...ma l'allattamento selvaggio di mia figlia era un massacro alle volte..
non le bastava mai...
mi girava pure la testa alle volte...

mio marito quando rientrava a casa diceva..."coime sta la mia mucca?

quando il latte fini furono tragedie...
perchè lo cercava..lo voleva da li....

e poi le coliche...e poi la febbre....e poi quando iniziano a camminare stai piegata a 90 tutto il giorno per evitare che sbattano cadono...


mi viene in mente una frase...non ricordo bene dove l'abbia sentita
"passi 12 mesi ha esortare tuo figlio a parlare e camminare e gli anni successivi a farlo stare fermo e zitto:rotfl:

mia figlia fa tarzan ovunque....
ma è la mia vita sempre.....


----------



## gas (28 Luglio 2012)

ma è la mia vita sempre.....[/QUOTE]
Parole sagge


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io allora sono fatta al contrario...
> quando ero incinta....ricordo che il desiderio era alle stelle
> e ricordo quando il pancione arrivo ad un certo punto e quando il ginecologo mi vietò rappori perchè avevo qualche problema fu terribile per me...
> poi partorì e dovetti cmq aspettare 40GIORNI.....
> ...


Quoto tutto.... E non ho aspettato i 40 gg..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè??? la sua è una verità assoluta??? non credo!
> 
> cmq Diletta....l'impressione che dai quando scrivi è che tu cerchi di giustificare gli atteggiamenti di tuo marito in quanto uomo! costruendo delle false "verità assolute" per trovare un appiglio per te che ti consenta di andare avanti.
> 
> questo è quello che percipisco io quando ti leggo!


É quello che percepisce la maggior parte di noi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É quello che percepisce la maggior parte di noi



da mo che glielo dico anch'io, ma lei fa orecchie da mercante :smile:


----------



## aristocat (28 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da mo che glielo dico anch'io, ma lei fa orecchie da mercante :smile:


Io è sin dall'inizio che lo facevo notare :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

Diletta è una donna che ascolta tutto e tutti...
Ma poi
Tira diritto per la sua strada
E in sostanza dice
Io c'ho da fare con mio marito
Non voi...
No?

Non capisco perchè ci si ostini a volerla convincere di cose che non appartengono alla sua mentalità no?


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta è una donna che ascolta tutto e tutti...
> Ma poi
> Tira diritto per la sua strada
> E in sostanza dice
> ...



...ma di cosa diavolo poi mi dovrebbero ancora convincere??
Mi sembrava di essere stata abbastanza chiara.
Ora glielo vado a chiedere...


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè??? *la sua è una verità assoluta??? non credo! *
> 
> cmq Diletta....l'impressione che dai quando scrivi è che tu cerchi di giustificare gli atteggiamenti di tuo marito in quanto uomo! costruendo delle false "verità assolute" per trovare un appiglio per te che ti consenta di andare avanti.
> 
> questo è quello che percipisco io quando ti leggo!




Simy, la sua è già una verità parecchio più attendibile e per un semplice motivo:

lui è un uomo e oltretutto è un uomo che sa come vanno certe cose....


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq Diletta....l'impressione che dai quando scrivi è che tu cerchi di giustificare gli atteggiamenti di tuo marito in quanto uomo! costruendo delle false "verità assolute" per trovare un appiglio per te che ti consenta di andare avanti.
> 
> questo è quello che percipisco io quando ti leggo!





farfalla ha detto:


> É quello che percepisce la maggior parte di noi





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da mo che glielo dico anch'io, ma lei fa orecchie da mercante :smile:





aristocat ha detto:


> Io è sin dall'inizio che lo facevo notare :condom:




Allora facciamo così:

dirò che le donne sono altrettanto puttane quanto i puttanieri uomini
che hanno quindi pari dignità (...c'è proprio da vantarsene!)
Anzi, la prossima volta cerco con uno sforzo di migliorarmi ancora e così faccio contento anche Daniele...

E se questa è la realtà delle cose...io non ho capito un cazzo della vita.
Sono proprio una illusa e una sfigata...chissà se ci morirò così.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma di cosa diavolo poi mi dovrebbero ancora convincere??
> Mi sembrava di essere stata abbastanza chiara.
> Ora glielo vado a chiedere...


vado fuori dritto senza peli sul ciccio...
Vogliono convincerti che tuo marito te la dà a bere...
Vogliono convincerti che solo tuo marito è un sporcaccion e che non è vero che in genere gli uomini sono fatti in un certo modo ma solo tuo marito e che tutti gli altri, specie quelli che amano loro sono diversi no? Perchè appunto loro gli hanno scelti....

Sarebbe un po come tentare di convincere il conte dell'esistenza di donne fedeli....
Ci saranno...ma io non le conosco!!!!


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> vado fuori dritto senza peli sul ciccio...
> Vogliono convincerti che tuo marito te la dà a bere...
> Vogliono convincerti che solo tuo marito è un sporcaccion e che non è vero che in genere gli uomini sono fatti in un certo modo ma solo tuo marito e che tutti gli altri, specie quelli che amano loro sono diversi no? Perchè appunto loro gli hanno scelti....
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così:
> 
> dirò che le donne sono altrettanto puttane quanto i puttanieri uomini
> che hanno quindi pari dignità (...c'è proprio da vantarsene!)
> ...


Diletta non è quello che ti stiamo dicendo. 
Indipendentemente da uomo o donna il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata (e te lo dice una traditrice). Un conto è dire, mio marito ha fatto un errore, lo amo e lo perdono. E fin qui tanto di cappello.
Un conto è dire, del resto è un uomo, tutti gli uomini tradiscono perchè in giro ci sono donne che gliela danno facile, e farsi convincere che anche se dovesse ricapitare potrebbe fartelo presente e tu accetteresti anche visto che si tratta di uno sfizio.
Poi se vuoi convincerti che ce l'abbiamo con te, e qualcuno non fa altro che fartelo notare, per me va bene uguale.
Io ti stimo come donna, perchè stai affrontando una cosa che non ti saresti aspettata e ci stai mettendo tutto il tuo impegno. Mi piacerebbe vedere che lo fai con la tua testa, e non lasciandoti influenzare da un uomo che cerca di convincerti che là fuori tutti gli uomini si comportano come lui. Tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> vado fuori dritto senza peli sul ciccio...
> Vogliono convincerti che tuo marito te la dà a bere...
> Vogliono convincerti che solo tuo marito è un sporcaccion e che non è vero che in genere gli uomini sono fatti in un certo modo ma solo tuo marito e che tutti gli altri, specie quelli che amano loro sono diversi no? Perchè appunto loro gli hanno scelti....
> 
> ...


Che grandissima cazzata che hai detto. E il dramma è che lei ti quota. Là fuori ci sono uomini come suo marito, ci sono uomini come Niko, il marito di Minerva, Tradito77 ecc ecc. Nessuno di noi ha portato i ns uomini come esempio.
Ripeto non aver avuto quello che credavamo di avere non ci autorizza a credere che non esista.
Per quel che mi riguarda vorrei sapere che Diletta è felice della scelta che ha fatto come ho sempre detto di te e tua moglie. Ho mai criticato tua moglie perchè accetta i tuoi tradimenti? Contenti voi contenti tutti+
In sincerità io non leggo Diletta così felice.Punto.


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così:
> 
> dirò che le donne sono altrettanto puttane quanto i puttanieri uomini
> che hanno quindi pari dignità (...c'è proprio da vantarsene!)
> ...


Diletta ognuno è fatto a suo modo.... Se io sono monogama perché devo dare "del mio" in giro? :singleeye:
No, no.... semplicemente al mondo (secondo me) non c'è una rigida distinzione di categorie:
Uomo = Puttaniere infedele; Donna = sempre devota al focolare e fedele sino alla fine.
La realtà è molto più complessa :smile::idea:.

Addirittura una stessa persona può benissimo cambiare nel tempo, da monogama a infedele, e viceversa...
Il tutto senza distinzione di sesso, almeno secondo me.
Non so se è un discorso che fila....  ma spero che si capisca.

ari


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> vado fuori dritto senza peli sul ciccio...
> Vogliono convincerti che tuo marito te la dà a bere...
> Vogliono convincerti che solo tuo marito è un sporcaccion e che non è vero che in genere gli uomini sono fatti in un certo modo ma solo tuo marito e che tutti gli altri, specie quelli che amano loro sono diversi no? Perchè appunto loro gli hanno scelti....
> 
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Per carità: liberissimi di decidere che vale la pena di rimanere lo  stesso accanto a un marito che si sollazza con altre signore... 
Perché  magari avrà mille altre qualità per cui vale la pena continuare la  convivenza... come diceva l'ottima Anna A, il matrimonio ha un senso se -  anche tra mille corna e problemi vari - c'è qualcosa di vero da dirsi  ogni giorno...
Io stessa credo che ci siano torti che in un  matrimonio sono ben peggiori di una scopata extra.... (non so, svuotare  tutto il conto corrente per futili motivi, di nascosto dalla  consorte.... eccetera...)

Ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è  che Diletta scrive che tutti gli uomini sono per natura dei Dongiovanni.  E che, di conseguenza, suo marito è scusabilissimo se si guarda intorno  talvolta eccetera. 
Allora quello che tanti le hanno risposto è che  solo perché suo marito è così non vuol dire che gli "n" miliardi di  popolazione maschile al mondo siano proprio fatti con lo stampino. :idea:

ari


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per carità: liberissimi di decidere che vale la pena di rimanere lo  stesso accanto a un marito che si sollazza con altre signore...
> Perché  magari avrà mille altre qualità per cui vale la pena continuare la  convivenza... come diceva l'ottima Anna A, il matrimonio ha un senso se -  anche tra mille corna e problemi vari - c'è qualcosa di vero da dirsi  ogni giorno...
> Io stessa credo che ci siano torti che in un  matrimonio sono ben peggiori di una scopata extra.... (non so, svuotare  tutto il conto corrente per futili motivi, di nascosto dalla  consorte.... eccetera...)
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Fabry (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per carità: liberissimi di decidere che vale la pena di rimanere lo  stesso accanto a un marito che si sollazza con altre signore...
> Perché  magari avrà mille altre qualità per cui vale la pena continuare la  convivenza... come diceva l'ottima Anna A, il matrimonio ha un senso se -  anche tra mille corna e problemi vari - c'è qualcosa di vero da dirsi  ogni giorno...
> Io stessa credo che ci siano torti che in un  matrimonio sono ben peggiori di una scopata extra.... (non so, svuotare  tutto il conto corrente per futili motivi, di nascosto dalla  consorte.... eccetera...)
> 
> ...



Appunto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per carità: liberissimi di decidere che vale la pena di rimanere lo  stesso accanto a un marito che si sollazza con altre signore...
> Perché  magari avrà mille altre qualità per cui vale la pena continuare la  convivenza... come diceva l'ottima Anna A, il matrimonio ha un senso se -  anche tra mille corna e problemi vari - c'è qualcosa di vero da dirsi  ogni giorno...
> Io stessa credo che ci siano torti che in un  matrimonio sono ben peggiori di una scopata extra.... (non so, svuotare  tutto il conto corrente per futili motivi, di nascosto dalla  consorte.... eccetera...)
> 
> ...


Allora io la penso così...papale papale...
Puoi essere dongiovanni finchè ti pare ma se dall'altra parte non trovi chi è dispondibile a farsi dongiovannare...ti tocca rimaner fedele.
Sono del parere che in certi giochi e vediamo se Lothar mi smentisce è sempre la donna a decidere.
Infatti ribadisco il concetto: dato che è la donna a decidere se starci o meno alle avances di un uomo, per me, non credo alla fedeltà femminile...
Ma credo perfettamente a quella maschile, a quella dei traditi...
Mi si dice che Niko, tradito 77...ma cazzo sono uomini fedeli che possono tornare a credere alla fedeltà femminile?
Io vorrei che i traditori testimoniassero di quelle volte che si riceve il due di picche no?
E la prova scientifica?
Il Conte ha broccolato via mp.
Ho rimediato ?
No solo baci...un bacio non te lo nega nessuno...
Non è perchè il conte ti dice dammela che tutte come vespe mi saltano addosso no?
Io credo alla fedeltà maschile.
Perchè anch'io sono fedelissimo finchè non trovo quella che ci sta no?
Chiedi a Lothar che guerra che è...
Un durissimo gioco di intelligence...ma fino all'ultimo è la donna a decidere.

E apro anche uno squarcio per gli uomini...
Sappiatelo se una vi ha puntato e ha deciso di menarvi a letto...l'unica strategia che avete è SCAPPARE...
Noi uomini sappiamo benissimo come è quella sensazione in cui ci si trova a letto con una e non si sa manco come ci si è finiti...

Poi Ari...
Diciamocela tutta...
Ognuno di noi pur di superare la propria delusione si fa andare bene la verità che meglio gli aggrada no?
E in questo empirismo io trovo intelligenza no?

Senti Ari...
Che cosa credi?
Adesso sto molto con i maschi al bar...e decisamente ogni giorno che passa divento sempre più buzzurro e grezzo...
Arriva sai l'amico disperato perchè è stato fatto becco dalla moglie eh?

Sai cosa gli si dice?
Lo vuoi sapere?
madai...che qui siam tutti cornuti...no? A te è capitato di scoprirlo e a noi no...ma fidati siam tutti cornuti...
E questo se ne va sereno convinto di essere un normale no?

Hai idea di che isolamento provoca scoprirsi vittima di un adulterio? Eh?
Ti immagini che tutti gli altri siano felici, ti immagini che tutti gli altri maschi sono lì a ridere di te...

E a tanti di noi...
Fa comodo pensare...
Chi se ne frega...tanto sono tutte...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma il marito di Diletta non la tradiva sai se non trovava chi ci stava no?

Ovvio tutte sperano che una donna dica...
ma non ti vergogni sei un uomo sposato...

Invece CREDIMI...proprio perchè sei sposato...diventi appetibile...no?

E se a Diletta fa bene ritenere che tutti gli uomini sono puttanieri...
Che lo faccia...

Piuttosto di quelle che dicono...ti ha tradito?
AHi sahi ahi qua lo sai che ti devi separare sennò sei na sfigata?

Ma ari...
Tu credi che non mi sia MAI capitato di essere ferito mortalmente da mia moglie e vedere che lei non si rende conto di quanto mi ha ferito?

E cosa devo fare?
Il piagnone?
Il musone?
Fanculizzarla?
Cosa faccio io?
La incenerisco con uno sguardo...non le parlo per una settimana...e poi faccio il primo passo...tanto conoscendo il suo orgoglio so che se non faccio io il primo passo lei non cederà mai...
Ne vale la pena?

Credimi ari...
Io ho il potere nel mio matrimonio ogni giorno di farlo naufragare o di farlo continuare...

E stimo da impazzire le donne come Diletta, Annuccia, e altre che nonostante tutto stanno sulla cresta dell'onda...

Donne che magari si svegliano la mattina con il rancore che batte in testa e poi si dicono...ma si dobbiamo andare avanti...perchè tutto sommato...NE VALE LA PENA...no?


----------



## milli (29 Luglio 2012)

:up: per la sintesi


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

milli ha detto:


> :up: per la sintesi


Donna ben arrivata...
Cosa ti conduce a queste lande?


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta non è quello che ti stiamo dicendo.
> Indipendentemente da uomo o donna il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata (e te lo dice una traditrice). Un conto è dire, mio marito ha fatto un errore, lo amo e lo perdono. E fin qui tanto di cappello.
> Un conto è dire, del resto è un uomo, tutti gli uomini tradiscono perchè in giro ci sono donne che gliela danno facile, e farsi convincere che anche se dovesse ricapitare potrebbe fartelo presente e tu accetteresti anche visto che si tratta di uno sfizio.
> Poi se vuoi convincerti che ce l'abbiamo con te, e qualcuno non fa altro che fartelo notare, per me va bene uguale.
> Io ti stimo come donna, perchè stai affrontando una cosa che non ti saresti aspettata e ci stai mettendo tutto il tuo impegno. Mi piacerebbe vedere che lo fai con la tua testa, e non lasciandoti influenzare da un uomo che cerca di convincerti che là fuori tutti gli uomini si comportano come lui. Tutto qui.




Va bene...quello che ho scritto era un tantino provocatorio e dettato dal temperamento del momento.

Ammetto i primi tempi della mia venuta qui di essere stata condizionata e di aver ragionato (o sragionato) per categorie: mi si era abbattuta una simile tempesta che mi impantanava in tanti luoghi comuni.
Ora le cose sono decisamente cambiate: ho ripreso il giusto equilibrio mentale che mi permette di ragionare con la mia testa e l'essere consapevole di questo mi ha reso più forte ma al tempo stesso sento che il mio matrimonio mai come ora è stato così in pericolo.
Nessuno mi convince più di nulla, né mio marito né nessun altro, sono sola, spesso terrorizzata di quello che potrà essere il mio futuro, ora che ho una visione parecchio chiara di come sono le cose.
Certamente, ho le mie proprie idee come tutti, ma sono idee mie e non influenzate e "contaminate" da altri.
Mi piace ascoltare i pareri di tutti, opinioni su cui mi soffermo a riflettere se ritengo che possano essermi utili, ma poi è il mio intelletto e la mia sensibilità a dire l'ultima parola...e mi sento libera!      

Il fatto che accetterei altra ricaduta lo pensi tu, ma non è così.
Io non giustifico proprio più nulla di ciò che mi è intollerabile e imperdonabile in virtù del fatto che lui sia un uomo.
Lui ha un cervello per essere usato allo scopo di evitare situazioni a rischio matrimonio. 
Penso ancora che lui faccia parte di una tipologia di uomo ben estesa sul nostro pianeta: un uomo cioè particolarmente attratto dal fascino femminile e dalla voglia di conquista. 
Me lo sono ritrovato così non sospettandolo minimamente, lo avessi saputo prima non credo proprio che l'avrei sposato (non ho la stoffa della crocerossina...).
Il fatto di essere fatto così e il fatto che sia in buona compagnia non lo renderanno immune e non lo salveranno un'altra volta.
Questa è l'unica certezza che ho.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Va bene...quello che ho scritto era un tantino provocatorio e dettato dal temperamento del momento.
> 
> Ammetto i primi tempi della mia venuta qui di essere stata condizionata e di aver ragionato (o sragionato) per categorie: mi si era abbattuta una simile tempesta che mi impantanava in tanti luoghi comuni.
> Ora le cose sono decisamente cambiate: ho ripreso il giusto equilibrio mentale che mi permette di ragionare con la mia testa e l'essere consapevole di questo mi ha reso più forte ma al tempo stesso sento che il mio matrimonio mai come ora è stato così in pericolo.
> ...


Questo post lo quoto tutto per intero. Certo che devi ragionare con ma tua testa. Nessuno qui é vangelo. Io ho tratto dagli attacchi peggiori grandi spunti per riflettere.
Il fatto che tu gli perdoneresti la scopata di una sera persino con una escort l'avevi scritto tu non lo stavo inventando.
Probabilmente anche tu hai momenti up and down come tutti e credo sia snchd giusto.
Ti auguro davvero il meglio perché mi sembri una donna in gamba.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo post lo quoto tutto per intero. Certo che devi ragionare con ma tua testa. Nessuno qui é vangelo. Io ho tratto dagli attacchi peggiori grandi spunti per riflettere.
> Il fatto che tu gli perdoneresti la scopata di una sera persino con una escort l'avevi scritto tu non lo stavo inventando.
> Probabilmente anche tu hai momenti up and down come tutti e credo sia snchd giusto.
> Ti auguro davvero il meglio perché mi sembri una donna in gamba.




Non rinnego tutto quello che ho scritto finora e lo devo dire per onore del vero.
Quello che hai detto riguardo alla escort rimane una cosa per me non grave, di conseguenza non avrei niente da perdonare, se rimane confinata nell'occasionalità.
Continuo a vederla come una distrazione maschile, come un gioco goliardico e niente più. 
Un qualcosa che non mette in pericolo noi come coppia perché io non mi sento umiliata per niente e quando non c'è umiliazione il matrimonio è salvo.
Forse sono anomala, so che a tante donne la cosa disgusterebbe, ma questa sono io, sono fatta anch'io alla mia maniera...
Purtroppo mio marito mi ha molto offeso...magari fosse andato a troie (scusa la volgarità finale).


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo *mio marito mi ha molto offeso*...magari fosse andato a troie (scusa la volgarità finale).


Ma se posso chiedere: esattamente che cosa ti ha fatto? a parte confessarti qualche flirt nei suoi vent'anni quando eravate già fidanzati


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma se posso chiedere: esattamente che cosa ti ha fatto? a parte confessarti qualche flirt nei suoi vent'anni quando eravate già fidanzati




Allora te lo dico:
10 anni di comportamento da perfetto libertino in gioventù: tradimenti vari con parecchie donne, scappatelle e avventure, storielle parallele...anche quando si conviveva prima di sposarci. Io ero la donna "prescelta", colei che avrebbe sposato, le altre poco più che oggetti, da lasciare a divertimento finito...  
Ricaduta dopo tot anni di matrimonio e beccato con due tresche aperte con tutto il repertorio che ferisce a morte il cuore di una moglie. 
Sua motivazione? "mi era ripresa la voglia di farmi un'avventura: che c'è di strano!"
Giuramento da parte sua che ha messo la testa a posto da sposato (...e l'ho visto!) e conferma, sempre da parte sua, di essere stato un donnaiolo da giovane e di essere io tanto in credito nei suoi confronti...  
Mio sconcerto totale: lui viene visto da tutti come l'uomo più fedele sulla terra.
Mio dubbio atroce sul fatto che lui non sia cambiato affatto, ma che sia stato solo molto abile e fortunato fino all'ultima scoperta...

Temo a chiedertelo, ma lo faccio lo stesso: che ne pensi?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non rinnego tutto quello che ho scritto finora e lo devo dire per onore del vero.
> Quello che hai detto riguardo alla escort rimane una cosa per me non grave, di conseguenza non avrei niente da perdonare, se rimane confinata nell'occasionalità.
> Continuo a vederla come una distrazione maschile, come un gioco goliardico e niente più.
> Un qualcosa che non mette in pericolo noi come coppia perché io non mi sento umiliata per niente e quando non c'è umiliazione il matrimonio è salvo.
> ...


Mi pare che tu dicessi però...
Che se va con un escort te lo deve dire no?
E non farlo di nascosto da te.

E questa prospettiva è ben diversa della povera moglie ignara che è lì che non sa dove sia e con chi e si mette a pensare...che sia con una donna?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non rinnego tutto quello che ho scritto finora e lo devo dire per onore del vero.
> Quello che hai detto riguardo alla escort rimane una cosa per me non grave, di conseguenza non avrei niente da perdonare, se rimane confinata nell'occasionalità.
> Continuo a vederla come una distrazione maschile, come un gioco goliardico e niente più.
> *Un qualcosa che non mette in pericolo noi come coppia perché io non mi sento umiliata per niente e quando non c'è umiliazione il matrimonio è salvo.*
> ...


Non sei anomala....

Se non senti la rottura della coppia forse il disagio che senti è solo un problema tuo..
lui è fatto così e non ci vede niente di male nel comportarsi così ..
non lo fa per farti star male me semplicemente e fatto così ...


----------



## aristocat (29 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora te lo dico:
> 10 anni di comportamento da perfetto libertino in gioventù: tradimenti vari con parecchie donne, scappatelle e avventure, storielle parallele...anche quando si conviveva prima di sposarci. Io ero la donna "prescelta", colei che avrebbe sposato, le altre poco più che oggetti, da lasciare a divertimento finito...
> Ricaduta dopo tot anni di matrimonio e beccato con due tresche aperte con tutto il repertorio che ferisce a morte il cuore di una moglie.
> Sua motivazione? "mi era ripresa la voglia di farmi un'avventura: che c'è di strano!"
> ...


Non è stato tanto "innocuo" nel suo sfarfalleggiare... però le cose vanno guardate a 360° e se lui è un buon marito, buon padre e tutto quanto, poi sembra che sia determinato a non "ricascarci" e tra voi c'è tanto affiatamento di base, e un modo più onesto di confrontarvi dopo le tue scoperte... perché non darvi delle chances, insomma?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per carità: liberissimi di decidere che vale la pena di rimanere lo  stesso accanto a un marito che si sollazza con altre signore...
> Perché  magari avrà mille altre qualità per cui vale la pena continuare la  convivenza... come diceva l'ottima Anna A, il matrimonio ha un senso se -  anche tra mille corna e problemi vari - c'è qualcosa di vero da dirsi  ogni giorno...
> Io stessa credo che ci siano torti che in un  matrimonio sono ben peggiori di una scopata extra.... (non so, svuotare  tutto il conto corrente per futili motivi, di nascosto dalla  consorte.... eccetera...)
> 
> ...


ti quoto perchè non posso approvarti


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Diletta ognuno è fatto a suo modo.... Se io sono monogama perché devo dare "del mio" in giro? :singleeye:
> No, no.... semplicemente al mondo (secondo me) non c'è una rigida distinzione di categorie:
> Uomo = Puttaniere infedele; Donna = sempre devota al focolare e fedele sino alla fine.
> La realtà è molto più complessa :smile::idea:.
> ...



quoto e approvo


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Va bene...quello che ho scritto era un tantino provocatorio e dettato dal temperamento del momento.
> 
> Ammetto i primi tempi della mia venuta qui di essere stata condizionata e di aver ragionato (o sragionato) per categorie: mi si era abbattuta una simile tempesta che mi impantanava in tanti luoghi comuni.
> Ora le cose sono decisamente cambiate: ho ripreso il giusto equilibrio mentale che mi permette di ragionare con la mia testa e l'essere consapevole di questo mi ha reso più forte ma al tempo stesso sento che il mio matrimonio mai come ora è stato così in pericolo.
> ...


Dile' tu non ragioni con la tua testa perche' quando metti il cervello in ON skleri a dimostrazione che i luoghi comuni di cui ti imbottisci ti servono solo per non sfankulare tuo marito e quindi secondo te sfasciare il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è stato tanto "innocuo" nel suo sfarfalleggiare... però le cose vanno guardate a 360° e se lui è un buon marito, buon padre e tutto quanto, poi sembra che sia determinato a non "ricascarci" e tra voi c'è tanto affiatamento di base, e un modo più onesto di confrontarvi dopo le tue scoperte... *perché non darvi delle chances, insomma? *




Ma infatti ce le stiamo dando, solo che è tanto difficile per me, non pensavo fino a questo punto.
Prima o poi torna sempre tutto a galla e questo perché non ho accettato il suo modo di gestire "quelle cose".


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu dicessi però...
> Che se va con un escort te lo deve dire no?
> E non farlo di nascosto da te.
> 
> E questa prospettiva è ben diversa della povera moglie ignara che è lì che non sa dove sia e con chi e si mette a pensare...che sia con una donna?




Se me lo dice che ha voglia di farsi una è meglio, come del resto mi ha già detto che in alcuni periodi questa voglia c'è, giusto per evasione. 
La prospettiva della moglie ignara non credo che sarebbe dunque il mio caso...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' tu non ragioni con la tua testa perche' quando metti il cervello in ON skleri* a dimostrazione che i luoghi comuni di cui ti imbottisci ti servono solo per non sfankulare tuo marito *e quindi secondo te sfasciare il tuo matrimonio.


Quoto!


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' tu non ragioni con la tua testa perche' quando metti il cervello in ON skleri a dimostrazione che i luoghi comuni di cui ti imbottisci ti servono solo per non sfankulare tuo marito e quindi secondo te sfasciare il tuo matrimonio.



Stermì, i luoghi comuni mi sono serviti e mi ci sono aggrappata tanto all'inizio.
Ora non è più così, si cambia anche nella vita.
C'è tanto altro materiale da considerare prima di provvedere alla mollata degli ormeggi...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermì, i luoghi comuni mi sono serviti e mi ci sono aggrappata tanto all'inizio.
> Ora non è più così, si cambia anche nella vita.
> C'è tanto altro materiale da considerare prima di provvedere alla mollata degli ormeggi...


ti ci stai aggappando ancora...il problema è che non te ne rendi conto


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermì, i luoghi comuni mi sono serviti e mi ci sono aggrappata tanto all'inizio.
> Ora non è più così, si cambia anche nella vita.
> C'è tanto altro materiale da considerare prima di provvedere alla mollata degli ormeggi...


Dile' se ce piji tutti pe' culo a noi alla fin fine frega un casso, ma il fatto e' che te, te piji pe' culo proprio in quantita' industriale..

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se me lo dice che ha voglia di farsi una è meglio, come del resto mi ha già detto che in alcuni periodi questa voglia c'è, giusto per evasione.
> *La prospettiva della moglie ignara non credo che sarebbe dunque il mio caso*...


e se lo facesse?? e te lo dicesse subito dopo??
beh è una magrissima anzi scheletrica consolazione....

tutte le "persone "hanno istinti,voglie desideri...
la fantasia spazia ovunque..
pure io col pensiero ne farei tante e tante da far arrossire moana pozzi....
e questo credo sia normale...

ogni tanto pure io "scherzando" esprimo cose del genre a mio marito....ma se le facessi...non riderebbe tanto...e zoccola non me lo direbbe per scherzare

stessa cosa lui..battute su questa o quella...
l'altro giorno ad esempio una ragazza attraversò la strada all'improvviso...e per poco non l'abbiamo messa sotto...
lui disse ridendo..."tesoro mio che fai..meglio sotto di me che sotto l'auto...

io naturalmente mi sono messa a ridere anzi aggiunsi.,...
potevi metterla sotto...una zoccola di meno in giro...

non mangio il pane dall'altro lato....
mai fatto

fino a quando si scherza..o ci si dice qualche verità che non ha poi molta importanza bene..ma che lui possa fare ciò che vuole perchè poi me lo viene a dire....ehmmm....altro che comprensione...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ci stai aggappando ancora...il problema è che non te ne rendi conto





exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' se ce piji tutti pe' culo a noi alla fin fine frega un casso, ma il fatto e' che te, te piji pe' culo proprio in quantita' industriale..
> 
> ahahahah




...solo perché dico che lui fa parte di una nutrita schiera?
Se è solo per questo tiro un sospiro di sollievo perché sinceramente mi appare proprio come un falso problema.
O forse perché non lo tiro fuori a calci nel culo come fareste voi?
Che democratici che siete !!


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e se lo facesse?? e te lo dicesse subito dopo??
> beh è una magrissima anzi scheletrica consolazione....
> 
> tutte le "persone "hanno istinti,voglie desideri...
> ...


azzo che bel livello di conversazione che avete raggiunto...

se permetti a me farebbe leggermente schifo se co' mi' moje scendessimo a sto livello...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...solo perché dico che lui fa parte di una nutrita schiera?
> Se è solo per questo tiro un sospiro di sollievo perché sinceramente mi appare proprio come un falso problema.
> O forse perché non lo tiro fuori a calci nel culo come fareste voi?
> Che democratici che siete !!


Dile' se non ti bevessi tutte le puttanate con cui t'impapocchia e lo sfankulassi non dimostreresti assolutamente di non essere democratica ma SOLO di non essere CRETINA, che e' un tantinello diverso a casa mia...

te pare?...

(come no, parole al vento...)

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azzo che bel livello di conversazione che avete raggiunto...
> 
> se permetti a me farebbe leggermente schifo se co' mi' moje scendessimo a sto livello...



vabeh stermy non sono tua moglie...
che problema c'è...

e poi solo solo parole...pensieri..si scherza...
se li traducessi in fatti sarebbe un problema....
ma il discorso cmq era un altro....
ma come sempre ti fermi doce ti conviene...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...*solo perché dico che lui fa parte di una nutrita schiera?
> *Se è solo per questo tiro un sospiro di sollievo perché sinceramente mi appare proprio come un falso problema.
> O forse perché non lo tiro fuori a calci nel culo come fareste voi?
> Che democratici che siete !!


No, perchè lo giustifichi dicendo che sono tutti cosi!
non ti sto dicendo che devi mandarlo fuori a calci nel culo...semplicemente che dovresti cambiare prospettiva....


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e se lo facesse?? e te lo dicesse subito dopo??
> beh è una magrissima anzi scheletrica consolazione....
> 
> tutte le "persone "hanno istinti,voglie desideri...
> ...



Annù, non è questione di scherzare o meno...ci si scherza anche, per sdrammatizzare e perché l'abbiamo sempre fatto (come mi sembra che facciate anche voi).
Io i paletti li ho messi dove potevo metterli, ma ho cercato di venire a patti con lui e ci siamo dati delle regole nuove.
Qui in casa mia non c'è più posto per l'ipocrisia e gli inganni. Ce ne sono stati anche troppi per come sono fatta io e non ne sopporterò uno di più, neanche fra cent'anni (si fa per dire).    
Con questi presupposti è normale che il nostro matrimonio non sia più definibile come tradizionale...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh stermy non sono tua moglie...
> che problema c'è...
> 
> e poi solo solo parole...pensieri..si scherza...
> ...


Annu' io non mi fermo dove mi conviene, metto insieme le tessere del mosaico ed alla fine il disegno c'esce fuori per me e' na' totale chiavica...

mia moglie che e' NORMALE non mi permetterebbe di esprimermi cosi' in sua presenza come del resto non lo tollero io...

e ce rimango sempre di merda quando tu o altri manco c'arrivate a sto minimo sindacale di rispetto...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No, perchè lo giustifichi dicendo che sono tutti cosi!
> non ti sto dicendo che devi mandarlo fuori a calci nel culo...semplicemente che dovresti cambiare prospettiva....



Simy, rileggiti se puoi e se ne hai voglia i miei post precedenti.
Quello che vai affermando apparteneva a tempi passati nel mio percorso iniziale, ma come in tutti i percorsi si cammina e si va avanti e le prospettive possono modificarsi.
Ed è quello che è successo...che tu ci creda o no.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annù, non è questione di scherzare o meno...ci si scherza anche, per sdrammatizzare e perché l'abbiamo sempre fatto (come mi sembra che facciate anche voi).
> Io i paletti li ho messi dove potevo metterli, ma ho cercato di venire a patti con lui e ci siamo dati delle regole nuove.
> Qui in casa mia non c'è più posto per l'ipocrisia e gli inganni. Ce ne sono stati anche troppi per come sono fatta io e non ne sopporterò uno di più, neanche fra cent'anni (si fa per dire).
> Con questi presupposti è normale che il nostro matrimonio non sia più definibile come tradizionale...



io veramente (però premetto che non leggo tutto perchè qunado sono a lavoro devo anche lavorare...)
avevo capito che siccome partivi dal presupposto che tutti gli uomini tradicono...che tuo marito non fa eccezzione quindi...lo giustificavi...
cioè...
per te era cosa da nulla...

pure io ho perdonato 1 volta...ma la prossima ripaga la prima e l'altra triplicata....

scusa ma avevo capito così...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, rileggiti se puoi e se ne hai voglia i miei post precedenti.
> Quello che vai affermando apparteneva a tempi passati nel mio percorso iniziale, ma come in tutti i percorsi si cammina e si va avanti e le prospettive possono modificarsi.
> Ed è quello che è successo...che tu ci creda o no.


Li ho letti Diletta, li ho letti...
però ripeto..è una mia percezione non prendertela! 
se tu sei serena io sono felice per te!


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Annu' io non mi fermo dove mi conviene, metto insieme le tessere del mosaico ed alla fine il disegno c'esce fuori per me e' na' totale chiavica...
> 
> mia moglie che e' NORMALE non mi permetterebbe di esprimermi cosi' in sua presenza come del resto non lo tollero io...
> 
> e ce rimango sempre di merda quando tu o altri manco c'arrivate a sto minimo sindacale di rispetto...



va beh tua moglie se le passa davanti un bel tizio...dice tra se e se che è un pezzo di carne....magari lo guarda sottecchi per non farsi beccare da te...
io vabeh non mi lascio andare in complimenti complimentosi....lo guardo magari e basta ma se mio marito se ne accorge dico tranquillamente che lo guardavo....ma guardare mica è peccato...

se passa una bella donna tutta culo e tette magari scollata...che attira anche l'attenzione di un prete...che pretendo che lui si volti e dica   che schifo...
o se la guarda mi incazzerei....

queste sono stronzate ste...

tu magari la guardi di nascosto...
e sto parlando di guardare...
mica allunga la mano e la tocca....


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Annu' io non mi fermo dove mi conviene, metto insieme le tessere del mosaico ed alla fine il disegno c'esce fuori per me e' na' totale chiavica...
> 
> mia moglie che e' NORMALE non mi permetterebbe di esprimermi cosi' in sua presenza come del resto non lo tollero io...
> 
> e ce rimango sempre di merda quando tu o altri manco c'arrivate a sto minimo sindacale di rispetto...




Allora ti rispondo anch'io visto che anche noi abbiamo un dialogo che per voi risulta irrispettoso e intollerabile.

Ogni coppia ha la sua sintonia e a quella si adegua.
Quello che è irriverente per voi può non esserlo affatto per noi, e infatti non lo è...

Noi non abbiamo censure ed è uno degli aspetti più positivi del nostro rapporto, aspetto che mi dispiacerebbe non poco lasciare per poi magari ritrovarmi con uno come te.
Già...ma uno come te sfankulerebbe anche me tacciandomi di essere un cattivo soggetto...
E questo mi salverebbe...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Li ho letti Diletta, li ho letti...
> però ripeto..è una mia percezione non prendertela!
> se tu sei serena io sono felice per te!



:up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti rispondo anch'io visto che anche noi abbiamo un dialogo che per voi risulta irrispettoso e intollerabile.
> 
> Ogni coppia ha la sua sintonia e a quella si adegua.
> *Quello che è irriverente per voi può non esserlo affatto per noi, e infatti non lo è...*
> ...



per tuo marito, diletta, per tuo marito

tu subisci tutto questo, anche il dialogo irriverente

si legge, e piuù ti accanisci a voler convincere stermy, più balza all'occhio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Li ho letti Diletta, li ho letti...
> però ripeto..è una mia percezione non prendertela!
> se tu sei serena io sono felice per te!



Ripeto è la percezione che abbiamo in molti. Ma quello che non è chiaro a QUALCUNO è che nessuno vuole che diletta si separi o lo fanculizzi...Stiamo cercando di darle spunti di riflessione.
Lo sottolineo perchè prendo un rubino ogni volta che mi esprimo su questo caso, e lo trovo veramente da dementi..


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto è la percezione che abbiamo in molti. Ma quello che non è chiaro a QUALCUNO è che nessuno vuole che diletta si separi o lo fanculizzi...Stiamo cercando di darle spunti di riflessione.
> Lo sottolineo perchè prendo un rubino ogni volta che mi esprimo su questo caso, e lo trovo veramente da dementi..



Quoto! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' se non ti bevessi tutte le puttanate con cui t'impapocchia e lo sfankulassi non dimostreresti assolutamente di non essere democratica ma SOLO di non essere CRETINA, che e' un tantinello diverso a casa mia...
> 
> te pare?...
> 
> ...



mi tocca quotarti, hai ragione al 1000%

mi dispiace andare contro le mie colleghe donne, ma qui c'è poco da fare


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> va beh tua moglie se le passa davanti un bel tizio...dice tra se e se che è un pezzo di carne....magari lo guarda sottecchi per non farsi beccare da te...
> io vabeh non mi lascio andare in complimenti complimentosi....lo guardo magari e basta ma se mio marito se ne accorge dico tranquillamente che lo guardavo....ma guardare mica è peccato...
> 
> se passa una bella donna tutta culo e tette magari scollata...che attira anche l'attenzione di un prete...che pretendo che lui si volti e dica   che schifo...
> ...


veramente adesso hai scritto ben altro rispetto ai concetti precedenti...

complimenti per la retromarcia...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto è la percezione che abbiamo in molti. Ma quello che non è chiaro a QUALCUNO è che nessuno vuole che diletta si separi o lo fanculizzi...Stiamo cercando di darle spunti di riflessione.
> *Lo sottolineo perchè prendo un rubino ogni volta che mi esprimo su questo caso*, e lo trovo veramente da dementi..



peccato, c'è il solito cretino che perde l'occasione per dimostrarsi intelligente

pensare che hai scritto delle cose appropriatissime :up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io veramente (però premetto che non leggo tutto perchè qunado sono a lavoro devo anche lavorare...)
> avevo capito che siccome partivi dal presupposto che tutti gli uomini tradicono...che tuo marito non fa eccezzione quindi...lo giustificavi...
> cioè...
> *per te era cosa da nulla...*
> ...




No, ti assicuro che avevi male interpretato.

Cosa da nulla? 
Se così fosse (e sarebbe meglio se la pensassi a questo modo, così non ne soffrirei) non sarei ancora qui a leccarmi le ferite, nonostante abbiamo ormai scandagliato tutto quanto con un dialogo estremo.
Ma i fantasmi tornano ancora...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente adesso hai scritto ben altro rispetto ai concetti precedenti...
> 
> complimenti per la retromarcia...
> 
> ahahahah



allora hai letto male prima....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ti assicuro che avevi male interpretato.
> 
> Cosa da nulla?
> Se così fosse (e sarebbe meglio se la pensassi a questo modo, così non ne soffrirei) non sarei ancora qui a leccarmi le ferite, *nonostante abbiamo ormai scandagliato tutto quanto con un dialogo estremo.*
> Ma i fantasmi tornano ancora...



bene, adesso passa ai fatti


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti rispondo anch'io visto che anche noi abbiamo un dialogo che per voi risulta irrispettoso e intollerabile.
> 
> Ogni coppia ha la sua sintonia e a quella si adegua.
> Quello che è irriverente per voi può non esserlo affatto per noi, e infatti non lo è...
> ...


ao' se tu dicessi ad uno in mia presenza ....staresti mejo sotto di me che sotto la macchina, sotto la macchina ce finisce te e te passo sopra andando avanti ed indietro fino a che nun me finisce la benzina...

mavafankul te e la censura...

ahahahah

qua stiamo ormai sullo sciroccamento puro, Dile'....e nun poj pretendere manco un cazzo dei tram che t'arriveno in pieno viso...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato, c'è il solito cretino che perde l'occasione per dimostrarsi intelligente
> 
> pensare che hai scritto delle cose appropriatissime :up:


vero e sicuramente con più empatia e solidarietà di chi rubina


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> allora hai letto male prima....


di' piuttosto che sai anche te che nun e' na' bella cosa e dopo che te l'ho fatto notare hai annacquato il tutto per evitare la figurina di merda......

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ti assicuro che avevi male interpretato.
> 
> Cosa da nulla?
> Se così fosse (e sarebbe meglio se la pensassi a questo modo, così non ne soffrirei) non sarei ancora qui a leccarmi le ferite, nonostante abbiamo ormai scandagliato tutto quanto con un dialogo estremo.
> *Ma i fantasmi tornano ancora*...


ma certo
io mi ci prendo il caffè.....e poi alla cassa faccio passare loro...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' se tu dicessi ad uno in mia presenza ....*staresti mejo sotto di me che sotto la macchina*, sotto la macchina ce finisce te e te passo sopra andando avanti ed indietro fino a che nun me finisce la benzina...
> 
> mavafankul te e la censura...
> 
> ...


ma cazzo stermy...è una battuta...
cavolo povera tua moglie....
perchè se difronte ad uno scherzo fai così...figurati se ti accorgi che i suoi occhi incrociano appena quelli di un altro...

ma non credi di esagerare???


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per tuo marito, diletta, per tuo marito
> 
> tu subisci tutto questo, anche il dialogo irriverente
> 
> si legge, e piuù ti accanisci a voler convincere stermy, più balza all'occhio




...Aridaje!
Quasi quasi vengo in terapia da te (se mi prendi meno) visto che hai capito tutto di me!

Invece sbagli anche sulla percezione dell'accanimento che ho per Stermì...il bello è che non mi ci accanisco proprio (e non me la prendo per niente!!), la realtà è molto più semplice:

io mi ci diverto un mucchio a parlare con lui, tra l'altro mi sta anche simpatico, a volte mi basta ricordare una sua battuta per farmi una risata e chi è con me non capisce, e come fa a capire?!! 
E' un comico nato!!
Spero che continui sempre così. 

Tu Chiara non mi conosci affatto, penso che arriverei a stupirti...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto è la percezione che abbiamo in molti. Ma quello che non è chiaro a QUALCUNO è che nessuno vuole che diletta si separi o lo fanculizzi...Stiamo cercando di darle spunti di riflessione.
> Lo sottolineo perchè prendo un rubino ogni volta che mi esprimo su questo caso, e lo trovo veramente da dementi..


a me infatti che si separi o no frega meno di un casso, solo evitasse di stirare i concetti a proprio uso e consumo per digerirsi la merda  e tentare di farci fessi...

chiedo molto?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Aridaje!
> Quasi quasi vengo in terapia da te (se mi prendi meno) visto che hai capito tutto di me!
> 
> Invece sbagli anche sulla percezione dell'accanimento che ho per Stermì...il bello è che non mi ci accanisco proprio (e non me la prendo per niente!!), la realtà è molto più semplice:
> ...



Scusa Dilette, ma al di là di quanto faccia piegare dal ridere tuo marito, tu lo cornifichi a tua volta oppure, stai a casa buona buona mentre lui fa ridere anche qualcun'altra?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato, c'è il solito cretino che perde l'occasione per dimostrarsi intelligentepensare che hai scritto delle cose appropriatissime :up:


Dei rossi non me ne frega molto. Ma mi spiace che non si colga che tutto quello che dico lo dico per quello che, secondo me, è il bene di Diletta.
I rossi sono solo un tocco di colore in una miriade di verdi


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma cazzo stermy...è una battuta...
> cavolo povera tua moglie....
> perchè se difronte ad uno scherzo fai così...figurati se ti accorgi che i suoi occhi incrociano appena quelli di un altro...
> 
> ma non credi di esagerare???


ma una battuta sto cazzo...annu'..

comunque piu' si legge il vostro flusso di coscienza e piu' i tasselli vanno al loro posticino...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' se tu dicessi ad uno in mia presenza ....staresti mejo sotto di me che sotto la macchina, sotto la macchina ce finisce te e te passo sopra andando avanti ed indietro fino a che nun me finisce la benzina...
> 
> mavafankul te e la censura...
> 
> ...




Mi unisco a quello che dice Annù...povera tua moglie e dire che non sei neanche cattolico.
Pensa se eri un bigottone!!!
Se ne stava chiusa dentro casa con dieci mandate di chiave la poveraccia!!
Questi assurdi moralismi mi hanno sempre spaventato a morte, ma meno male che non mi è toccata simile sventura (almeno quella).

Comunque, ti ringrazio perché anche per oggi la giornata è salva grazie alla tua ironia!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero e sicuramente con più empatia e solidarietà di chi rubina


Su questo non ci sono dubbi:up:


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> di' piuttosto che sai anche te che nun e' na' bella cosa e dopo che te l'ho fatto notare hai annacquato il tutto per evitare la figurina di merda......
> 
> ahahahah



pensala come vuoi....
non mi sembra di averlo mai giustificato...
ho solo perdonato una cosa che hanno fatto anche altre...
punto..
qui si parlava di altro...
io e mio marito abbiamo sempre parlato di tante cose...
ma se non si puo neppure parlare...
riguardo a quei discorsi..mica li facciamo a tavola nella quotidianità...quello si che non sarebbe normale..
ma alle volte..trovandoci a parlare....ci facciamo a vicenda domande alle volte pure stupide...e ci rispondiamo sinceramente e scherzando...
che ne pensi di quello o di quella cose cos' insomma..certo alle volte i discorsi si fanno piccanti....ma questi so cazzi nostri...è uno stuzzicarsi..
ma certo tu puro dentro e fuori....uomo senza macchia e pieno di virtù...con una moglie "normale"perchè già io sono anormale secondo te....anzi di pure zoccola non mi offendo...
e mio marito..lui è un coglione traditore...e io "annaffiandolo"lo rendo piu grande tutti i giorni...

hai ragione ste..
tu sei sempre un passo avanti..
sai sempre tutto
sei il migliore...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Dilette, ma al di là di quanto faccia piegare dal ridere tuo marito, tu lo cornifichi a tua volta oppure, stai a casa buona buona mentre lui fa ridere anche qualcun'altra?


ma non si riferiva al marito...sei distratto...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non si riferiva al marito...sei distratto...
> 
> ahahahah



Ah, allora mi sa che proprio non ho capito. Parlava dell'amante?


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dei rossi non me ne frega molto. Ma mi spiace che non si colga che tutto quello che dico lo dico per quello che, secondo me, è il bene di Diletta.
> I rossi sono solo un tocco di colore in una miriade di verdi


Tranquilla! io pure ne sto ricevendo una marea.... :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi unisco a quello che dice Annù...povera tua moglie e dire che non sei neanche cattolico.
> Pensa se eri un bigottone!!!
> Se ne stava chiusa dentro casa con dieci mandate di chiave la poveraccia!!
> Questi assurdi moralismi mi hanno sempre spaventato a morte, ma meno male che non mi è toccata simile sventura (almeno quella).
> ...


MA MANCO MI' MOJE TOLLERA BATTUTE DEL CAZZO DEL GENERE!!!

se er messaggio e' piccolino te farei passa' n'aereo co' lo striscione dietro...magari lo vedi mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Dilette, ma al di là di quanto faccia piegare dal ridere tuo marito, tu lo cornifichi a tua volta oppure, stai a casa buona buona mentre lui fa ridere anche qualcun'altra?




Mi sa che tu abbia preso un granchio!!

Stermì non è mio marito (e ci mancherebbe pure...) però mi fa ridere.
Mio marito mi faceva ridere un tempo, ora molto poco in realtà...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensala come vuoi....
> non mi sembra di averlo mai giustificato...
> ho solo perdonato una cosa che hanno fatto anche altre...
> punto..
> ...


Però Annuccia, sai che c'è? Che da uno che m'ha messo le corna una battuta così sarebbe di cattivo gusto ed anche poco rispettosa. Ma è proprio il minimo sindacale.  Poi oh, chiaramente gli equilibri della coppia li sapete voi.


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, allora mi sa che proprio non ho capito. Parlava dell'amante?


Hai capito Sterminator!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu abbia preso un granchio!!
> 
> Stermì non è mio marito (e ci mancherebbe pure...) però mi fa ridere.
> Mio marito mi faceva ridere un tempo, ora molto poco in realtà...


Occhei non ho capito nulla. Vabbè.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, allora mi sa che proprio non ho capito. Parlava dell'amante?


bonanotte...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bonanotte...
> 
> ahahahah


Ste', sei l'amante di Diletta? e poi con me ti tiravi indietro dicendo: 'sono fedele'? Ma tu guarda...


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu abbia preso un granchio!!
> 
> Stermì non è mio marito (e ci mancherebbe pure...) però mi fa ridere.
> Mio marito mi faceva ridere un tempo, ora molto poco in realtà...


Diletta, pensaci però.

Teoricamente Sterminator potrebbe essere il tuo marito ideale. Ma credi sia il caso?

Forse questo può aiutarti ad accettqare la situazione.


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensala come vuoi....
> non mi sembra di averlo mai giustificato...
> ho solo perdonato una cosa che hanno fatto anche altre...
> punto..
> ...



Sì, ma non esagerare perché ci crede pure!
E' lui lo sciroccato!!

P.s. non ho resistito a non scriverla quella parola: mi piace un sacco, mi diverte, che ci volete fà?!! 
Ma l'ha inventata lui?


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ste', sei l'amante di Diletta? e poi con me ti tiravi indietro dicendo: 'sono fedele'? Ma tu guarda...


Hai capito il nonno? 

Solo che fa l'amante a chiacchiere e battute.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Diletta, pensaci però.
> 
> Teoricamente Sterminator potrebbe essere il tuo marito ideale. Ma credi sia il caso?
> 
> Forse questo può aiutarti ad accettqare la situazione.


Vedi, questo è uno di quei casi dove da un errore potrebbe nascere qualcosa di buono.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però Annuccia, sai che c'è? Che da uno che m'ha messo le corna una battuta così sarebbe di cattivo gusto ed anche poco rispettosa. Ma è proprio il minimo sindacale.  Poi oh, chiaramente gli equilibri della coppia li sapete voi.


E' questo che mi lascia sempre perplesso, quando qua sopra riversando  il proprio flusso di coscienza si evidenzia che manco certi paletti stanno dove dovrebbero stare, figurarsi poi co' sta cazzo de capacita' d'analisi sciroccata se pretende pure de da un senso al tutto...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Diletta, pensaci però.
> 
> Teoricamente Sterminator potrebbe essere il tuo marito ideale. Ma credi sia il caso?
> 
> Forse questo può aiutarti ad accettqare la situazione.



E' vero, potrebbe aiutarmi molto.
Potevo imbattermi in lui come marito!!
Sto già rivalutando il mio....:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però Annuccia, sai che c'è? Che da uno che m'ha messo le corna una battuta così sarebbe di cattivo gusto ed anche poco rispettosa. Ma è proprio il minimo sindacale. Poi oh, chiaramente gli equilibri della coppia li sapete voi.



tesoro mio queste battute le faceva prima..ma anche io...
e ripeto sono solo battute

ti faccio un esempio..sei al bar con un amico..
passa una donna poco vestita..(perchè alle volte è anche vero che attirano l'attenzione anche se non vuoi...)
una battuta non la fai....

un occhio non cade mai su una tetta??..
con questo non voglio dire che mio marito lo fa sempre...
anzi è abituato a veder belle donne..
e alle volte invece credo lo faccia per farmi rispondere a tono...

l'altra volta eravamo a pranzo in un pabbetto..passo un tizio altissimo e muscolosissimo...
non era affatto il mio tipo ma lo guardai per quanto era enorme..
lui mi disse "chiudi la bocca che ci entrano le mosche"
scoppiamo a ridere
"ma a me manco me piace un tipo cosi"risposi
"si si "disse lui..mangia che è meglio vorrei vedere...

cosa ci trovo di male...
magari un altro marito si sarebbe incazzato...
ma io mica gli ho chiesto il numero o mi sono imboscata subito dopo in bagno con lui...


mio marito per me resta sempre colpevole per quel che ha fatto e non ho mai detto il contrario solo che
dal momento in cui ho deciso di andare avanti perchè quella storia è effettivamente chiusa...
non continuo a piangermi addosso...cerco di reagire...
perchè non mi piace innanzi tutto a me vedermi triste...

se poi lo rifà questo è un altro paio di maniche...
lo disintegro...

ma se accade...
prima di allora vivo non voltandomi indietro non rimanendo ferma in quel ricordo..
ed era questo il discorso del mio 3d..poi si è spostato su altro....


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi, questo è uno di quei casi dove da un errore potrebbe nascere qualcosa di buono.


:up:

Bisogna sempre saper sfruttare qualsiasi situazione.


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, potrebbe aiutarmi molto.
> Potevo imbattermi in lui come marito!!
> Sto già rivalutando il mio....:mrgreen:


Avresti sofferto come un cane. Saresti morta dalle risate.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ste', sei l'amante di Diletta? e poi con me ti tiravi indietro dicendo: 'sono fedele'? Ma tu guarda...


la carne e' debbbole...

m'ha fregato na' misera quarta...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai capito il nonno?
> 
> Solo che fa l'amante a chiacchiere e battute.


nonno tu' nonno...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tesoro mio queste battute le faceva prima..ma anche io...
> e ripeto sono solo battute
> 
> ti faccio un esempio..sei al bar con un amico..
> ...


Guarda Anna, io non condivido manco mezza parola di quello che hai scritto. E' lunga spiegarmi e chiaramente non ho certo intenzione di convincerti che è tutta una fesseria, perchè se per voi funziona così, e soprattutto se tu sei felice così, quella che per me è una fesseria per te è la felicità. D'altra parte, il mondo è bello perchè vario, no? Prosit.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tesoro mio queste battute le faceva prima..ma anche io...
> e ripeto sono solo battute
> 
> ti faccio un esempio..sei al bar con un amico..
> ...


mah..


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> MA MANCO MI' MOJE TOLLERA BATTUTE DEL CAZZO DEL GENERE!!!
> 
> se er messaggio e' piccolino te farei passa' n'aereo co' lo striscione dietro...magari lo vedi mejo...
> 
> ahahahah




...tranquillo, il messaggio è ben visibile.

Allora che dire? Siete due anime gemelle, della stessa pasta.
Perfetto, sono contenta per voi.


Però, a pensarci bene...che palle deve essere la vostra vita coniugale!!
Forse è ora che venga io a darvi una lezione di vita di coppia frizzante.
Ricordo bene com'era.....


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mah..


strano ste....
dai su parla...
io mi diverto.....

e poi la giornata è fiacca....
daii
sai fare di meglio


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...tranquillo, il messaggio è ben visibile.
> 
> Allora che dire? Siete due anime gemelle, della stessa pasta.
> Perfetto, sono contenta per voi.
> ...


**#@@#]]@@.*#@@#]]@@

@@@##[##]]***....'cul...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> strano ste....
> dai su parla...
> io mi diverto.....
> 
> ...


te te diverti?

ahahahahah

comunque questo aspetto e' archiviato, vediamo il prossimo spunto del prossimo flusso...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ..Aridaje!
> Quasi quasi vengo in terapia da te (se mi prendi meno) visto che hai capito tutto di me!
> 
> 
> Tu Chiara non mi conosci affatto, penso che arriverei a stupirti...


Diletta, te lo dico da mo che la mia terapia sarebbe gratis
Stai spendendo inutilmente i tuoi soldi, sappilo

La tua ultima frase è incommentabile: a che serve nascondersi dietro frasi del genere?
cosa vuoi dire?
stupiscimi, no?


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...tranquillo, il messaggio è ben visibile.
> 
> Allora che dire? Siete due anime gemelle, della stessa pasta.
> Perfetto, sono contenta per voi.
> ...


questo non te lo lascio dire però...
ti sembrerò bastian contrario ma non lo sono...
perchè ognuno vive la vita di coppia a modo suo....nemmeno a me piace il modo con cui mi giudica lui...(ma lo lascio stare perchè ognuno sa cosa ha cosa vuole...)ma nemmeno io giudico il loro modo di essere come dice lui "normale"
ognuno sa cosa vuole punto..anche se mi piace pungerlo...

pure la mia è una coppia frizzante lo era prima e sta cercando di esserlo anche ora
però a denti stretti dico...
che la frizzantezza di mio marito ha esagerato e questo non doveva accadere cmq....
o si parli di coppia monotona..o coppia aperta o altro..
QUELLE SO COSE CHE NON CI DEVONO STARE....

sulla parte in rosso...
beh..
ammetterai che era meglio prima del tradimento in ogni caso no???

cmq l'importante è raggiungere una serenità...ed io ce la metto tutta perchè la vita non finisce la...


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Diletta, pensaci però.
> 
> Teoricamente Sterminator potrebbe essere il tuo marito ideale. Ma credi sia il caso?
> 
> Forse questo può aiutarti ad accettqare la situazione.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bravo Jon!


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> bravo Jon!


Anche Sterminator ha un suo perchè.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Anche Sterminator ha un suo perchè.




non capisco ancora quale....ma forse hai ragione...


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non capisco ancora quale....ma forse hai ragione...


Nel tuo caso allora sarà il misterooo. 

Hai capito il nonno....ops....lo zio. Scusa Sterminè.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso allora sarà il misterooo.
> 
> Hai capito il nonno....ops....lo zio. Scusa Sterminè.


ma che ce faccio...tze'

e' il 4 MP che me manna...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ce faccio...tze'
> 
> e' il 4 MP che me manna...
> 
> ahahahah


E che sono? Messaggi subliminali?


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E che sono? Messaggi subliminali?


peggio...

ahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia;959697[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*questo non te lo lascio dire però...
> ti sembrerò bastian contrario ma non lo sono...
> perchè ognuno vive la vita di coppia a modo suo.*[/B]...nemmeno a me piace il modo con cui mi giudica lui...(ma lo lascio stare perchè ognuno sa cosa ha cosa vuole...)ma nemmeno io giudico il loro modo di essere come dice lui "normale"
> ognuno sa cosa vuole punto..anche se mi piace pungerlo...
> ...



Annuccia: ma è cosa buona e giusta quello che dici e che ho evidenziato!!
Ma stamani le cose hanno girato così e, complice il caldo (avevo già notato che succede di default) si sta un po' a scazzare...
Ma certo che devono vivere la coppia come piace a loro, ma per noi è esattamente lo stesso e Stermì non si risparmia certo in commenti: quando si impegna ci va giù pesante.
Ma è un pesante che, lo ripeto, a me riesce a mettere di buon umore.
A me fa l'effetto contrario, quello che si chiama effetto paradosso! 
E poi lo sappiamo bene: lui resta con le proprie idee, io resto con le mie e tu pure con le tue...  


Sulla domanda che mi fai: non vorrei mai e poi mai ritornare indietro al prima: se penso a tutti gli inganni e in particolare all'ultimo...rabbrividisco.
L'idea di essere cornuta inconsapevole mi fa vomitare...almeno ora SO e sapendo ho riacquistato un minimo di dignità.
Questo è ciò che penso io naturalmente.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annuccia: ma è cosa buona e giusta quello che dici e che ho evidenziato!!
> Ma stamani le cose hanno girato così e, complice il caldo (avevo già notato che succede di default) si sta un po' a scazzare...
> Ma certo che devono vivere la coppia come piace a loro, ma per noi è esattamente lo stesso e Stermì non si risparmia certo in commenti: quando si impegna ci va giù pesante.
> Ma è un pesante che, lo ripeto, a me riesce a mettere di buon umore.
> ...


Dile' se pero' il percorso per uscire dalla noia (come dici te), passa per le corna, sto bene cosi'...a vita...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' se pero' il percorso per uscire dalla noia (come dici te), passa per le corna, sto bene cosi'...a vita...
> 
> ahahahah



Questo te lo concedo: le corna non sono una bella cosa...

Ma la noia era intesa nel senso che mi par di aver capito che la poverina non possa azzardarsi ad uscire dal seminato, verbalmente parlando, e magari le piacerebbe pure ogni tanto derogare. 
Quindi niente battutine goliardiche neanche dopo aver bevuto un bicchierino durante una serata allegra?
Non può essere tutto bandito da te...non mi sembri il tipo da quello che spari qui.
Forse che qui trovi lo sfogo per i tuoi freni inibitori?

Ma, qualcosa non mi torna...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo te lo concedo: le corna non sono una bella cosa...
> 
> Ma la noia era intesa nel senso che mi par di aver capito che la poverina non possa azzardarsi ad uscire dal seminato, verbalmente parlando, e magari le piacerebbe pure ogni tanto derogare.
> Quindi niente battutine goliardiche neanche dopo aver bevuto un bicchierino durante una serata allegra?
> ...


e nun te torna perche' la cosa e' molto piu' semplice e banale...

ahahah

mia moglie certe robe nun le dice e nun l'ha mai dette non per costrizione perche' non tollera manco che le dica io e se fosse stata di un altro "tipo" col cazzo che me diventava mugliera...

cappitto mi hai?

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia, Diletta

è inutile che continuiate a voler convincere stermy
con lui vi siete messe in un cul de sac formidabile

più scrivete e più vi impantanate


imparate a fare la voce grossa coi vostri mariti (più Diletta che Annuccia, a dire il vero)

Diletta, quanto ci vuole a mandare affanculo la mansuetudine che la tua guida spirituale ti insegna?

e tira fuori i coglioni, accidenti a te


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'idea di essere cornuta inconsapevole mi fa vomitare...almeno ora SO e sapendo ho riacquistato un minimo di dignità.


Posso chiederti se tuo marito ti tradisce ancora?


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Annuccia, Diletta
> 
> è inutile che continuiate a voler convincere stermy
> con lui vi siete messe in un cul de sac formidabile
> ...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e nun te torna perche' la cosa e' molto piu' semplice e banale...
> 
> ahahah
> 
> ...



Ma sì che ho capito.

Invece a noi, in certe situazioni, ci divertono un mucchio e ci distraggono dalle brutture della vita...

Però a te piace dire certe cose, mi sembra, ti diverte pure e infatti lo fai qui sul forum.
Io, invece, lo posso fare dove mi pare sapendo di non fare niente di male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' da mo' che l'ho mandata affanculo quella che tu chiami mansuetudine (ma davo davvero questa patetica impressione?)
> Lo dico anche a te: se fossi un muro di casa mia, che tutto sa perché tutto sente, non me li daresti questi consigli, credi a me, altro che mansuetudine, qui delle volte succede di tutto, dalla rottura di oggetti e più pesanti sono e meglio è perché danno più sfogo a tutto il resto.
> Dopo ci sentiamo molto meglio...entrambi.
> 
> ...



ecco, è tutto lì il discorso
te lo sei fatta da sola

hai ragione, sei molto peggio di me

perchè io sono la medesima e univoca con tutti: non rispettosa con chi mi vuole bene e canaglia con chi mi vuole male, ma ugualmente ME STESSA con tutti, gentiluomini e canaglie

questo adattarsi a chi incontri è quello che contesto nel tuo atteggiamento: nell'atteggiamento che si legge qui, intendo


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se tuo marito ti tradisce ancora?



Non credo proprio perché penso che gli sia bastata...abbiamo vissuto un inferno e non è finita.
Però, onestamente, la fiducia è andata e di conseguenza il dubbio qualche volta c'è, ma è sporadico.
Ma il dubbio più forte rimane quello che abbia scoperto l'ultima, ma che ci siano stati degli altri altarini, capisci?   
Che poi è il dubbio di molti...
Questo vorrebbe dire una cosa sola: che ho accanto a me un recidivo, una specie di seriale.
E non lo vorrei mai uno così.
Lui sa che se il destino mi facesse scoprire qualcos'altro non ci sarebbe salvezza per lui, potrebbe fuggire ai confini del mondo che lo ritroverei!
E' già difficile così la nostra ricostruzione, ai limiti del possibile.


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, è tutto lì il discorso
> te lo sei fatta da sola
> 
> hai ragione, sei molto peggio di me
> ...



Ma qui si va fuori di testa con questi concetti borderline!
Ma è ovvio che con mio marito allo stato attuale non posso essere quella che sarei con una persona che mi ha rispettata e non mi ha offesa.
Io sono quella che mi suggerisce il mio animo, senza costruzioni e impalcature ipocrite.  
Ed è nell'ordine naturale delle cose.
Certo che ci si adatta a seconda di chi abbiamo davanti: se una persona non ci piace per svariati motivi non la si fa entrare nella propria vita, se non costretti dalle circostanze, la si tiene a distanza.
Il compagno della propria vita occupa naturalmente un posto di rilievo, anche nel "male" e guai se non fosse così.
Per questo si pondera e si valuta e poi si ricomincia daccapo...

Non capisco l'atteggiamento che critichi qui...se vuoi spiegarmelo...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, è tutto lì il discorso
> te lo sei fatta da sola
> 
> *hai ragione, sei molto peggio di me*
> ...



...e aggiungo anche che il caldo ti fa straparlare:
come fai a darmi ragione su una cosa che non ho mai detto? 



...e aggiungo ancora:
se sei come dici di essere non provi emozioni e mi dispiace per te.
Uno sempre uguale ( a parte che te la racconti alla grande..) è statico e non umano.
Sei un androide?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio perché penso che gli sia bastata...abbiamo vissuto un inferno e non è finita.
> Però, onestamente, la fiducia è andata e di conseguenza il dubbio qualche volta c'è, ma è sporadico.
> Ma il dubbio più forte rimane quello che abbia scoperto l'ultima, ma che ci siano stati degli altri altarini, capisci?
> Che poi è il dubbio di molti...
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Annuccia, Diletta
> *
> è inutile che continuiate a voler convincere stermy
> *con lui vi siete messe in un cul de sac formidabile
> ...


ma io chiara non voglio convincere nessuno...
e poi sono stata "tirata in ballo"il discorso mio era quello del 3d che nulla c'entrava....

io con ste mi diverto....
e poi so gia che come la dico dico lui capovolge...è il suo compito...


vedi lui parla tanto di me..offende mio marito..che si un po stronzo anzi stronzo in pieno lo è stato....
giudica negativo il mio modo di comportarmi..o meglio per lui mi sarei dovuta separare all'istante ...lo stavo facendo ma poi ho riflettuto...la cosa è passata nel senso che quella storia non esiste piu...e vado avanti...
se decidi di restare devi appunto superare la cosa...fare il possibile per stare bene..per te stessa ed è quello che sto facendo...è una colpa???...
ma per me puo dire quel che vuole...io mi diverto...


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io chiara non voglio convincere nessuno...
> e poi sono stata "tirata in ballo"il discorso mio era quello del 3d che nulla c'entrava....
> 
> io con ste mi diverto....
> ...



E' vero Annù: si chiama ironia, ma la possiedi o non la possiedi...
Anche noi siamo sempre stati così.
Tu sapessi quanta ironia facciamo anche noi sulla infame...e quante gliene dice anche lui!!
Penso che le fischieranno gli orecchi...è il minimo!

P.s. certo quanto stronzi arrivano ad essere questi uomini...pardon: parlavo del mio.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Luglio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero Annù: si chiama ironia, ma la possiedi o non la possiedi...
> Anche noi siamo sempre stati così.
> Tu sapessi quanta ironia facciamo anche noi sulla infame...e quante gliene dice anche lui!!
> Penso che le fischieranno gli orecchi...è il minimo!
> ...




:rotfl:non credere adesso di avere l'esclusiva eh!!!!!
il mio è piu potente....

(ecco l'ironia...)
e con questa chiudo la discussione...


----------

